# What Did You Have For Dessert?



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

When I go to the Super Market, I really like to go by myself and look around. Sometimes you'll find something that you've never seen before.

Remember having Cream-sicles? 

Those yummy Vanilla and Orange Ice Cream bars on a stick? 

This is the same thing, but better…

'Cause you can have as much as you like in your bowl!






  








stuff 011.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 18, 2012


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I had homemade mango-lime sorbet.

I make a nice orange/cream ice cream, too.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

English Trifle with apricot, peaches, pastry cream, strawberries, cake, triple sec and fresh whppied cream, topped with blueberries and raspberries. Served Verrrry cold.





  








003.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 27, 2012


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Lovely Trifle Petals.

Ciao.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh, petals, how did you know I _LOVE_ trifle?

Did you use all fresh fruits?

I bought individual sized trifle dishes a few weeks ago and haven't used them yet. 

I like to use the dark liquors, like Kalua or a spiced Rum...You've inspired me!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes Kgirl, 

It was all fresh and everything from scratch. I like to put this dessert in the freezer for an hour or so and then take it out , let it sit, and then serve. It's the type of dessert on a summer day that tastes great when served very cold. 

In fact it is wonderful dessert that can be served all year round. 

In the fall it can be switched to an apple and cinnamon with toasted almond slivers / pumpkin pecan and maple crunch topping.


It truly is a versatile dessert.

Petals.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Took the dog blueberry picking on Sunday. Made a nice crisp. Vanilla ice cream last night, whipped cream tonight!





  








photo (16).JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Aug 28, 2012












  








photo 1.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Aug 28, 2012












  








photo (18).JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Aug 28, 2012












  








photo (17).JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Aug 28, 2012


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Buba,

Thanks for sharing your lovely photos.

I have made fresh blueberry Italian sorbette this morning for dessert for after our main meal lunch today on Tuesday.

I had learnt to prepare it at a course I was taking at the Le Cordon Bleu Culinary Institute of the Madrid Capital earlier this year in Sorbet Making. *** Here are the results;





  








blueberry sorbet.JPG




__
margcata


__
Aug 28, 2012








*** Kaneo: Good post and lovely contributions.

Ciao,

Margaux.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks terrific Buba and Margcata. Thank you for sharing those pics.

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Poached pears in phyllo baskets with syrup....here are a few, the rest I still have to put the almonds on.....dessert being served today. Pears were purchased at a farm where I buy the angus. Baking always starts first thing here at work....love early morning, its just so peaceful.





  








014.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 29, 2012


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Petals,

Stunning idea for pears.

Thank you for posting and sharing.

Marge.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

blackout cake.JPG




__
margcata


__
Aug 29, 2012








Black out Chocolate flourless Cake with side of Mascarpone.

Have lovely labor day wkend.

Marge.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

so chefbuba,

is that a blueberry hunting dog? are the blueberry bushes on your property? they have been just luscious this summer and bigger than normal.....must have been wonderful chef

kgirl....

here's my twist on a dreamsicle;

1 pt. good vanilla ice cream

3 tbl oj

3 tbl triple sec

3 tbl good vodka

blend in blender til smooth.....drink through a fun straw

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Joey-girl that sounds ONO~licious!! (oops, ono in hawaiian means delicious)

Loves me my dream-sicles!!

Michael loves that Mint-chocolate Bailey's Irish cream over rocks, 

I was thinking of an adult-appropriate milk shake using that. 

Maybe with Raspberry Sherbet?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Last night was a Thomas Keller dinner at the Venetian, which I was so excited to get tickets for. Dessert was Tarte Tatin with Creme Fraiche Ice Cream.




  








Dessert.JPG




__
jellly


__
Aug 30, 2012


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Jelly,

Thanks alot for posting.

How was the taste profile on Tom Keller´s dessert ? 

Have lovely Labor Day Wkend.

Marge.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Chef Buba,

Beautiful photos.

Thanks for posting.

Have wonderful Labor Day Wkend.

Marge.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Jellly,

How cool is that !!! ? Looks amazing , it must of tasted fantastic.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

When I first met my adorable Husband, he took me 

Back East to meet his family. We went to "the shore".

(Wait a minute, I'm from Hawaii, why do I want to go to the beach?)

He was so excited for me try all of these foods that

he had as a young person and I thought that some the 

things that he was describing to me were, well, not so great.

Boy, was I wrong.

A waffle with Ice Cream, how exciting is that?

I can't always find the right Ice Cream for this. 

It needs to be the old style, as DH calls it brick Neapolitan Ice Cream and nice waffles with powdered sugar dusting.

I nailed it tonight!






  








it's dessert 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 18, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, its what they are going to have .....assembled this last night for today , 6 layer cake, strawberry & champagne flavored cake.





  








053.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 5, 2012


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Petals,

That is just beautiful.

I wouldn't be able to bear cutting it!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree with Terry, Petals that is almost too pretty to eat, almost!I would be willing to wager any amount of money that cake was very tasty.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mango/banana sorbet with coconut milk done in the Vitamix


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

petals, c'est magnifique!

by any chance did you take photos of the layers? ......simply gorgeous* chef*....and in this instance you most certainly are! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

joey


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

IMG_0046.JPG




__
djoko verona


__
Aug 8, 2012


__
2







Chocolate fantasy...dessert from the dinner menu...and raspberry parfait..mmmm


----------



## dezie (Oct 5, 2012)

I have this idea and I am going to make it this week on my day off.

Its a Michigan Apple Trio.

A single serving Apple Taten, cider gelato and an apple cyser.

I am going to do 3 different apples, the cyser was made a year ago with honey crisp.

I’m thinking Empire Cider for the gelato and Id like to go Gala with the Taten.

Garnish with an apple crisp or even a small fried piece of prosciutto.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone. They said it was a good cake. I never got to taste it as it was served on someone else's shift. I try to assemble the sugar work so it takes minimum time to take off the cake.

DJ : Those are flavors I enjoy pairing, my top 5.

Dezie : I would be interested in knowing how it went. I just picked up 20 pounds of Honey Crisp and some Cortland. You have to love this time of year.

Petals.





  








045.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2012







This was assembled Saturday for my niece, Black Forest Cake.

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Today I made Tarte Tatin. Do ever have days when you start off making something, you feel its going to go bad then all of a sudden, it worked, well today was one of those days. You just never know ...the minute you flip the plate, if the pie is going to listen to your beating heart which is saying " You better not stick to the bottom or I'm going to ....".





  








030.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 9, 2012


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Last Saturday was my bday so my wife made me the beautiful cake.





  








398551_10151108016404370_1786022843_n.jpg




__
nicko


__
Oct 9, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Now there is a woman that loves her man !!! The cake looks great.....ahhhh its chocolate, how can you go wrong ? How old are you now ? 28 ? There about ? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Petals.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

28... Aren't you kind. Try 44!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow happy belated birthday Nicko!    Nice cake!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks guys. I miss the old feature on vbulletin that announced peoples birthdays. Kuan, why do you have so many badges? I mean I know your good but I didn't think you were that good? ha ha


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

nicko, is that chocolate ganache cascading over the dish?  man!!  where's the ice cream AND MY FORK!!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kgirl,

It looks like a chocolate colored cake plate, high gloss to give that effect. Maybe I'm wrong, just so nice.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The icing was a make it up as you go. My wife said she threw in powdered sugar, butter, chocolate till she got the consistency she liked and then Voila! It was very tasty. The cake plate is a dark brown.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Petals, you are a true artist with cake.  That is just gorgeous and I bet it tastes even better than it looks!  So pretty.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

petals, aka dessert maven,

i was recently reading the history of paris-brest-paris, about both the oldest long distance bicycle race(paris to the breton city of brest on the atlantic),and the dessert(cream puff cake) the the race inspired in 1891.  

while the bicycle race is exciting, it is the dessert itself that i find beyond fantasmic and simply spectacular. i haven't been able to get it out of my head for some reason and am afraid it will continue to haunt me until i give in and make it!  have you made this petals? not counting patience what is the difficulty level> it is the creme chiboust which is new to me....seems futzy or tempermental...is it?  is the dessert still always made in a circle to represent a bicycle wheel?  any pointers are always appreciated.......thanks

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Joey, of all the recipes for Paris-Brest, I find *Pol Martin* (recipe cited) has the easiest technique. I will try to make one in the near future with pics if you would like. It is a nice recipe with a great taste. As for diffulty level ? On a scale of 10, its a 3-4. The only real factor here is your puff.

This is not something that is made often but it has a charm to it when served table side/sliced in front of clients.

*Paris-Brest*

*Almond Sugar*

1 cup icing sugar

1/3 cup slivered almonds

*Cake Assembly*

1 recipe cream puff dough

1 ½ cups heavy cream

1 tsp vanilla

2 tbsp icing sugar

1 recipe Pastry Cream- (2 cups needed)

Place ingredients for almond sugar in small saucepan over low heat. Cook until mixture becomes caramel; stir constantly
Pour into oiled cookie sheet and set aside until cold. Break into pieces and blend in food processor until powdered. Store in airtight container until ready to mix with pastry cream.
Preheat oven to 375 F . Butter and lightly flour cookie sheet.
Use rim of 9' cake pan to trace circle on cookie sheet. Fit pastry bag with large plain round tip and fill with cream puff dough. Tracing marked circle, squeeze out even ring of dough about 1 in wide.
Squeeze out two more rings; one on the inside, adjacent to the first ring and the other on top of both rings. Brush rings with beaten egg and sprinkle with sliced almonds. Let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes.
Place cake in oven and bake 45 minutes. Turn heat off and position door ajar; let cake stand another 45 minutes.
Meanwhile, prepare whipped cream. Place heavy cream and vanilla in bowl of mixer and beat until firm. Add icing sugar and beat 30 seconds longer: Refrigerate.
To assemble cake, have all the ingredients ready on counter. Using a long knife with serrated blade, slice lid off cake. Mix 2 cups of pastry cream with ½ cup of almond sugar and fill bottom of cake.

Using pastry bag, add whipped cream over pastry cream and position lid. Decorate top of cake with rosettes of whipped cream and sprinkle icing sugar , if desired.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

thank you petals, 

indeed your recipe is a lot simplier and easier than the ones i read.  while i am actually very good at making choux pastry it was the creme chiboust that had gave me the jitters. my understanding of creme chiboust is that it is an italian meringue( normal meringue beaten with liquified sugar heated to the 'hard ball' stage so that it is just slightly candied), then combined with a pastry cream. any idea as to how italian meringue got into a french pastry? i will try your recipe first and let you know....i know this is most probably heresy, but i was thinking hazelnuts instead of the almonds....

again, thank you

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Joey, 

I have a tip for you , whenever you decide to make the cake. When cutting the top off , make sure you don't cut half way , try to cut 1/4 off the top. Once you have the top off , you can pre-cut the cake top into individual servings. Once that is done you can easily place the pieces back on top of your cake for easy service. 

Some folks like to peel some of the cake out to make sure it all fits, but its so airy and spongy you can easily get away with just a spoon , lightly patting it down a bit ( making a path) just remove some of the air, this will allow room for the pastry cream, toasted hazelnuts (if you want some crunch or texture). 

You are talking about cooked meringue, the Chiboust I know of is basically the pastry cream and meringue (made with egg whites and sugar) done in a standing mixer. You can add melted chocolate to it, if you would prefer, or mango, orange zest or even liqueurs. Any time you mix fruit into it , it becomes a creme plombieres ( there are accents on these two words). 

I believe that it's the look of the separate layers that give it its charm. Mind you making a chiboust is nice too. 

You can also add gelatin to the chiboust, so it can stand up longer. 

Some thoughts....

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You can make it with cooked sugar or not, it depends the recipe your making.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Joey,

I made this yesterday. A slice of Paris-Brest garnished with an amaretto abricot. You inspired me to make it and it was a beautiful day to bake , boss loved it. Thank you .





  








024.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 18, 2012







Petals.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

woohoo petals....even better than i imagined it..thank you for the visual.....i can actually taste it now, looking at yours....but for sure my goose is cooked!!!

yes, this weather is perfect for lots of things/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

joey


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> Today I made Tarte Tatin. Do ever have days when you start off making something, you feel its going to go bad then all of a sudden, it worked, well today was one of those days. You just never know ...the minute you flip the plate, if the pie is going to listen to your beating heart which is saying " You better not stick to the bottom or I'm going to ....".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is perfect petals. How could you ever imagine it going wrong? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Looks mighty tasty.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Petals, that is out of this world!

I have never heard, nor seen anything like that before. Maybe I need to go to Paris (or Montreal /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif)

I have a question please?

Did I pipe the dough onto the pan or just use a spoon?

Also, how do I fill? I might sound a bit naïve but baking is not my forte, but I might give this one a try for the Holidays.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Got to agree.  Petals that looks soooo good.  Your food is always very beautiful and I'm sure taste as good as it looks.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ FF: lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

@ K-girl: There are many patisserie places here that will make it for you upon request. Here is a little guide. Yes, you pipe it on the template (circle on parchment paper) . Can you use a spoon ? Good question, I guess you could. When using a piping bag you will get a more uniform design and you will have basically the same quantity dispersed at all sections of the cake. The third piping on the cake will give it the height that you need when baked.

To fill the cake, use a spoon (if you don't have a pastry bag) . Once the cake is cooked and cooled, slice the cake in half or a little higher than half, spoon out the pastry cream (must be chilled and thick) in all the spaces of the cake evenly, then add the whipped cream on top of that, then place the top back on. This is a type of cake that is best served the same day. Choux pastry is very light.

"Paris-Brest"

@ Joey: I'm glad you like the pic. The only goose that is cooked are the ones my uncle killed when he went hunting a week ago. It's open season here. lol.

I have found that choux works best when the eggs are at room temp and added one at a time till dough has become high gloss.

@ Scuba: Thank you, I love to cook, baking is part of it. There are so many areas in the culinary world I would love to master. Ummmm if only I had gone to culinary arts and not nursing....I'm here 13 years and it has been the best. ( I have had my days you know /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif )

Petals.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> @ FF: lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Honestly I've seen and tasted my share of tarte tatins, and yours looks absolutely perfect!! Which got me thinking: you being into desserts and flowers and petals and all that, have you ever heard of Alain Passard, the chef of "L'Arpege" in Paris? He invented a tart he calls "bouquet de roses" where the Apples are prepared to look like rose flowers:

http://www.alain-passard.com/fr/28-bouquet.html

If you google "tarte pommes bouquet de roses" you'll find hundreds of more or less successful renditions of that tart, but I'm convinced you could make a stunning one!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif





  








Tarte-aux-pommes-facon-bouquet-de-roses.jpg




__
french fries


__
Oct 18, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

FF, 

Mignon !!! I promise you that I will attempt to make it. Will I have success ? That's a different story. This is kind of like a food challenge. 
I will post the pie when I attempt to make it , be it the good, the bad or the ugly ! 

Petals


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

FF, it's all in French!

This looks like something that my husband would love, more info please!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

These pictures are incredible!

I cheated a little on my diet and had dessert yesterday:  fresh bread with butter, honey and a sprinkle of fleur de sel.


----------



## dezie (Oct 5, 2012)

Last night I made a bread pudding.

I took croissants and let them stale. Then mixed 4 eggs, 1 pint of heavy cream, 2 cup granulated sugar and 1 cup turbinado sugar. 1 oz amaretto and 1 oz caravella (lemoncello orginale) and one thinly sliced granny smith apple.

Dice the croissants, and layer with the apples.

Then pour the cream mix over the bread and allow to soak for 45 minutes.

Then sprinkled a hand full of turbinado sugar over the top (heavily).

Baked at 350 for 28 minutes.

Heres a pic, its not very good, if I had realized how bad it was last night Id have taken more...but now...its all gone.





  








bread udding.jpg




__
dezie


__
Oct 19, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Dezie, its a versatile dessert and tastes great. Yours looks like it needs to be flown over here.

Getting served up today are crème brûlée's. Making alot of these lately, must be the weather, but its their fav.





  








014.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 15, 2012







Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

No no , petals, you need to fly that ramekin that's the three one in to ME!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

lol. They are easy to make.

Today they will be having Clafouti - raspberry.





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 21, 2012







Make the batter- place raspberries





  








010.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 21, 2012







baked





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 21, 2012







Decorate





  








010.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 21, 2012







Will be served later with a raspberry/condensed milk design and whipped cream.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I've always wanted to try to make/eat Clafouti !

DH and I have been away for the holiday with friends in Northern AZ and they took us to a new place near them, FABULOUS!!

I have always contended that there should be bite sized desserts for us who want a sweet after the meal, but just a little, well, I finally got my wish





  








wow! 012.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 26, 2012








Cheese Cake dipped in chocolate and dusted in 24 carat gold





  








wow! 014.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 26, 2012








Red Velvet Cake with two small pieces of peanut toffee (behind the cake stack) with an orange sauce on the plate

We all (4 of us) had salads for lunch and then shared these two plates, just one bite for each of us


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kgirl, anything dipped in chocolate has my full attention !!!! lol

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So, question for the Owner/Operators/Chefs/Pastry Chefs/Cooks, etc ....

WHY is it that when we go out to eat, and it doesn't matter where we are, small or bite sized desserts are rarely offered?

I can count on one hand (and not use each finger) how many restaurants that we've been to that do this.

And yet, if I go to any Kitchen Store for the Home Cook and I can buy mini-dessert serving vessels, entire sets in fact of all shapes and sizes?


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

Desserts have a much larger role in the meal than in times past, they are an official course now and have become larger as well. Chefs are factoring portion sizes of the previous courses so that the customer is full after the dessert course and not the entree (hence justifying tiny desserts years past). I applaud this as pastry chefs often times save the day when a screw up happens with the hot food or desserts can send a great meal over the top. Nothing would ^*%&( me off more than a awesome meal followed by a generic slice of cheesecake and raspberry sauce. But if that is what you are seeking you will have to actually look for them as opposed to picking a random restaurant and hoping. There are many restaurants that only serve desserts in a tasting setting, and there are many (mostly super high end ones) that serve mini servings. Michael Mina and Jean-Georges for example. Someone like me would be happy to send mini versions of my desserts to the table, unfortunately with a service charge as they may screw up my mise en place, and force me to sacrifice a full serving of those desserts. Try asking your server if they could do something like this.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

good question and one that as a good restaurant patron you have a right to know....i will answer as best i can....MONEY, TALENT, TIME....but mostly money.  for myself, i used to sell a 'small desserts' plate; chocolate truffles, lemon and key lime tarts, cream puffs, pavlovas, chocolate dipped strawberries etc....that sort of thing.

certain desserts just don't hold up so have to be assembled to order or just shortly before. it takes time to assemble not only the desserts but the dessert plates themselves....that means you need someone with talent and speed to plate and garnish. when it's a busy night small dessert plates can be suicide. extra storage space is needed and refrigeration space is always at a premium.... they are a lovely idea with too small a price to be worth all the headache. desserts are BIG business and a lot of desserts now cost as much as a top shelf cocktail. restaurants are not willing to give that chunk of a customer's ticket up....they don't really want you to share....they want to sell you your very own dessert with your very own price. they are willing to wager that you will order something even if you don't really want a whole piece or can even finish it. for a 4 top dessert can add another 40-50 bucks to the ticket. do i agree with it?...no, but unfortunately the greed factor seems to be more powerful than real customer service.    nowadays, i sell more individual sized or smaller portioned desserts, or simply have the waitstaff suggest a few shared ones for the table...

hope this scratches your itch a bit,

joey

for some strange reason this quote ran through my head when posting.......go figure!

"we are what we pretend to be, so we must be careful what we pretend to be."    kurt vonnegut


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

My Sista' Joey! HOWZIT!!

I kinda figured that was the answer, mostly the money aspect, to pay a pastry chef to come in and do so many small plates ahead of service or have a super talented staff. But I mean is it so much, really, to make up a menu of small desserts in stead of the regular slice of pie and a scoop of vanilla ice cream that the wait staff throws down in front of me? I think, at least IMHO as a patron, that just makes the restaurant more appealing, I'd be much more likely to return.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

so it goes....

i don't know any one good answer other than all restaurants can't be all things to all people, period...but the good ones do strive.

another angle here.....i personally choose to make desserts that i think my customers will enjoy. they are simple and small for the most part....and a few are beyond simple decadence.  i like to see people settle down and into their dessert. to take the time to let it open up for them. how it opens up even further with a sip of good wine, port or coffee. there are essences and nuances that you don't get with just a one-biter...you can't.  remember petal's paris-brest? you need time with a dessert like that.  for me, it's the difference between long, languid lingering and slam bam, thank you ma'am...(truffles exluded!)...or something like that

so it goes.....

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah Joey, I can dig that, I mean savoring the last course of a great meal.

I guess my disappointment in dessert at many locales is that it's too big for me after a fantastic first, say, three courses and then I'm too full to eat a honkin' chunk of cheese cake and another glass of wine. DH's taste in sweets are in a different direction from my own. For him it's Apple pie, that's it. Me, I go for something unusual. It goes without saying that it's rare that we share a dessert. So now I don't order dessert, not that I NEED it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

i will continue to strive..

ironically just the other day my husband mentioned bringing back a 'small desserts' plate......

so it goes...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Last night, DH offered to take me out to eat so we went to this tiny Mexican joint that isn't too far from our house. I had the best carne asada chimi and Mister K~girl had the steak fajita (killer sangria BTW) AND we shared a dessert of fried ice cream, YUM!! I didn't have my trusted camera with me though, sorry.

I guess now you just have to go there Joey /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh BTW Sista’ Joey, where are those snaps of the gorgeous treats you are making out there in CALI-land? 

Curious minds want to know (or see as it were), talking about desert and all…


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

pics you ask? are you kidding?  i still have welt marks from the last time i posted a snapshot......not again for this sistah, sista!  you'll just have to take my word and visualize or better yet, come out to see and taste for yourself!

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Aloe Joey for the next burn, works like a charm.

I would  love to see your  desserts, please post whenever you can. Your gifted.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh My GAWD!!!

What DIDN'T we eat over the past few days?!

Here's a couple of snaps of the Kahlua Cake that I made to take along with us to our Dear Friends home, where we spent Christmas. It was very moist, not too sweet, not to 'jet-fuel-boozey' just some toasted-crushed slivered almonds on top. 

Mister DF doesn't care for sweets too much, but he ate 2 pieces of cake on Christmas Eve and then a piece with a cuppa for breakfast Christmas morning!






  








December 2012 051.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 27, 2012













  








December 2012 056.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 27, 2012













  








December 2012 074.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 27, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> kgirl,
> 
> i will continue to strive..
> 
> ...


Day before Christmas Eve late lunch out in Northern Arizona 

with Mister and Missus Dear Friend






  








December 2012 063.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 28, 2012








lemon merigue mini tart






  








December 2012 064.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 28, 2012








Flourless chile brownie with cinnamon ice cream

(can you see DH's hand going in for the fork?)

the four of us shared...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

DSC01681.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 30, 2012








Sea Salt Caramels, a Christmas Gift


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Croqenbouche


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I roasted a goose today with sides of glazed carrots and parsnips and Greek style string beans with a starter salad of field greens and pear.  I figured the perfect desert for such a rich meal was a lemon gelato with some Belgian chocolate dipped cookies.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

pictures Mike, pictures!!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> pictures Mike, pictures!!


I have before, after, but nothing plated. That is a shortcoming I have to overcome. I get so caught up in the cooking I forget I have a phone that takes pics. I need to train myself to do document my work.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Tonight I am making an Old English Trifle.

My only large bowl is blue so it will have to suffice.

Pictures to follow.........I hope

HNY everybody.....


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

durangojo said:


> petals, aka dessert maven,
> 
> i was recently reading the history of paris-brest-paris, (...) it is the creme chiboust which is new to me....seems futzy or tempermental...is it?


Joey, AFAIK you do not use crème Chiboust for a Paris-Brest. Classically you use a crème mousseline flavored with praliné (equal part hazelnuts and almonds, toasted and cooked in caramel, hardened then processed until it forms a paste - absolutely delicious).

Crème Chiboust reminds me of Saint Honoré... Petals, have you tried that? Those are two desserts (Paris-Brest and Saint-Honoré) that I have yet to try - both to eat and to make! I hesitated to get a Paris-Brest the other day at the market but ended up getting a Tropézienne which was light and delicious.

Today I'm making three Pithiviers for tonight. I better get to it. I'll try to take a few pictures... aaaand here we are!

*Bottom puff pastry with the Frangipane filling: *





  








IMG_1545.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jan 1, 2013








*Ready to put in the oven:*





  








IMG_1547.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jan 1, 2013








*The Phitivier with its ceramic "feve" (on the right):*





  








IMG_1548.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jan 1, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

New Year's Eve Supper ended with single serve assorted cheesecakes from all places, Costco

View media item 69790


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

That kahula cake looks delish!  gotta give it a try.  Any ideas for valentines desserts?  I plan to make linzer cookies to give a way to my gals at work in case their hubby does not do anything.  I need another cookie or something that can be put into a goody bags.  Lets keep this thread going!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

a SPANISH TYPE FLAN WITH RUM FLAVORED WHIPPED CREAM


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

pastrycake said:


> That kahula cake looks delish! gotta give it a try. Any ideas for valentines desserts? I plan to make linzer cookies to give a way to my gals at work in case their hubby does not do anything. I need another cookie or something that can be put into a goody bags. Lets keep this thread going!


Funny you mention that Pastrycake. I saw one of those 'cake pop' small appliances at Big Lots, it was inexpensive. I think that would be a cute idea for gifts at Valentine's Day, packaged nicely and all that. 

View media item 69909


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Looked out the window... Hail!!!??? In Los Angeles??? Ok, time to make some Belgian chocolate brownies - recipe from Le Pain Quotidien... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif





  








IMG_1570.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 9, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

<edit - I forgot to say, DID YOU FEEL THE EARTH MOVE? DH had this as his dessert tonight ::lqtm:: >





  








dessert 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 9, 2013


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Well was up until almost 5 am working on some cupcakes for this afternoon so I thought that in itself deserved a couple photos





  








020913bday3.jpg




__
missyd


__
Feb 9, 2013












  








020913bday.jpg




__
missyd


__
Feb 9, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Missy, was that for a client or family?

They look very yummy


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Missy, was that for a client or family?
> 
> They look very yummy


Well I guess both LOL - did an order for 3 dozen for my cousin's mother in law (secret 50th bday party for her husband). Pretty good results w/ the flaming soccer ball - MIL sent me a photo of a patch her husband liked and I tired to re-create it w/ fondant. Surprised they came out so well - I can not draw at all and I hand cut those with a knife @ 4:00 am. They were super excited about the cupcakes when I delivered them this afternoon. I hope they like Bailey's because there is a lot in some of those


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Pics 030.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 18, 2013


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow
Missyd what flavor are the coffee colored icing.. How u get it ti fluffy? I am looking fors good tiriamisu cupcake. The one we made at central market cookinf class was
Basically a yellow cupcake.. Kinda dry and they did not even used any liquor.. But the mascarpone filling was tasty


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

pastrycake said:


> Missyd what flavor are the coffee colored icing.. How u get it ti fluffy?


Those are my Bailey's cupcakes - chocolate cupcake filled w/ Bailey's chocolate ganache. The frosting is buttercream with Bailey's added to it. Didn't do anything special to the frosting except add the alcohol.


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

the bottom one has salted caramel candy on top?  Is that the baileys cupcakes?  I love salty and sweet contrast!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Gelato, coconut for me and mint chocolate chip for DH





  








Frost 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 11, 2013


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Crunchy peanut butter & blackberry jam on a piece of toasted ciabatta and a glass of ice cold milk.


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

image.jpg




__
pastrycake


__
Apr 2, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
pastrycake


__
Apr 2, 2013







Nutty swirly bundt cake from dorie greenspan. I decided to plump up my raisins by soaking them a tad bit of rum. So this is what i had to eat ans drink for dessert


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

that looks like a pretty tasty bundt cake there pastrycake


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

image.jpg




__
pastrycake


__
Apr 17, 2013







Red velvet with cream cheese icing. The cupcake had a dome top when it came outta oven. Also was not as moist as i would have liked. Also kind of bland. What exactly is a red velvet suppose to taste? It has oil and buttermilk and butter and cocoa. But it not
Choc cake?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

petalsnadcoco, I love your deserts.

For us now that the spring is here, parfaits.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 15, 2013)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh My GAWD!!!
> 
> What DIDN'T we eat over the past few days?!
> 
> ...


This cake looks dee-lish! Can I Google the cake name to get the recipe, or is it something you concocted yourself? I would LOVE to make it sometime.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

That is a very scrumptious cake. 

Most folk make chocolate Kahlua cake, I make vanilla. 

I'm sure that you could Google a recipe and try your own version.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Made a pan of Caramel Cuts or what we called back home Haole Brownies. I added a couple of things to the recipe: toasted pecans and Heath Bar pieces. I packaged these lovelies up and took them over to our local fire house.






  








Haole Brownies 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 18, 2013


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Made Honey Madeleines tonight. The recipe calls for browned butter. Sooo good.





  








921665_10151436464829370_1332498033_o.jpg




__
colleens


__
Apr 24, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

oooh I love Madeleines!

I made Chocolate mousse, but I only sampled a tiny bit because it's for work. *insert bummed out smiley here*


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

tonight i made some vegan red velvet cupcakes. made these chocolate & red velvet brains for the fan expo this past weekend.





  








brains.jpg




__
missyd


__
Apr 24, 2013


----------



## olmoelisa (Sep 11, 2011)

I had some chestnut flour leftover and I did Italian sweet chestnut bread, Mistocchina.

(We have several kind of chestnut breads, sweet and salty).

After dinner we dipped them in chestnut liqueur.

My recipe for Mistocchine is here: http://italianliqueurs.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/mistocchine-typical-emilia-romagna.html

In the picture, a typical Mistocchine's stand in the streets of Bologna (Italy).





  








allabancarellamistocchiyp7.jpg




__
olmoelisa


__
Apr 24, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Pollopicu said:


> petalsnadcoco, I love your deserts.
> 
> For us now that the spring is here, parfaits.


Just Lovely !!!!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

ColleenS said:


> Made Honey Madeleines tonight. The recipe calls for browned butter. Sooo good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great ! I'll take a dozen to go. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

ps. you put those near my Dad and I with a good cup of java and we would be smiling away......


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ran into a chocolat store last night after we had dinner and spotted these:





  








062.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 9, 2013







Ya I know, WHAT ? ......they are chocolates, sold in that exact packaging.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd love to meet the evil mind that dreamt this up…


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Petals!  Those were my first attempt at Madeleines.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Colleen, your madeleines look delicious! Congratulations. But why plate them upside down!?


----------



## jessicaskyler83 (May 7, 2013)

I made brownies and caramel. I Piped the caramel on top then added a little sea salt. Delicious .


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Chocolate Baileys Irish Cream Cake 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 14, 2013








Chocolate Baileys Irish Cream Cake


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

French Fries said:


> Colleen, your madeleines look delicious! Congratulations. But why plate them upside down!?


Not sure what you mean. I thought those are typically plated with the fluted edge up.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ColleenS said:


> Not sure what you mean. I thought those are typically plated with the fluted edge up.


They are normally presented the same way they're baked - just like an American muffin. In fact the madeleine should have formed a ball on top, making it nearly impossible to balance them upside down - just like an American muffin.





  








980810.jpg




__
french fries


__
May 15, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I think that Colleen's Madeleines are beautiful, is that then maybe the American way versus ?? French ??





  








Madeleines_de_Commercy.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 15, 2013








In any case, I'm intrigued, why the beautiful fluting on the wrong side?

I myself have never attempted Madeleines, nor have I eaten them.

Funny though, in Hawaii the French influence is apparent with the Vietnamese...


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I think that Colleen's Madeleines are beautiful, is that then maybe the American way versus ?? French ??


They are indeed beautiful, I'm certainly not disputing that!! I'm not sure about "the American way", but madeleines being French, and being, myself, raised in France, I take what I've seen and experienced growing up in France as a reference. I'm sure if you went to France and they served muffins upside down explaining that "it's the French way" you'd probably ... at least chuckle? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


kaneohegirlinaz said:


> In any case, I'm intrigued, why the beautiful fluting on the wrong side?


Well if they raise as they should and form a ball at the top, you couldn't even have them upside down: they would tilt over.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

so FF, is it that you're saying that the flutes are strictly meant to keep the 'dome' of the Madeleines up right? that the flutes are not meant for beauty par se but for function?


----------



## jessicaskyler83 (May 7, 2013)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Chocolate Baileys Irish Cream Cake 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks good!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> so FF, is it that you're saying that the flutes are strictly meant to keep the 'dome' of the Madeleines up right? that the flutes are not meant for beauty par se but for function?


I'm not too sure how to explain this better... I just know how a madeleine looks - the same way you know how a muffin looks, and I just know which part is the bottom and which part is the top, just like you know which part of a muffin is the bottom and which is the top. Not that much of a deal: madeleines are not considered fancy and are never "plated", they're just a little cake the French typically give to their kids for their afternoon snack. But let's say you asked a photograph to take a photograph of a madeleine, he would place the madeleine bottom down, top-side up, much like if you asked a photograph to take a photograph of a muffin. Well... or he would get a little fancier and would present one of the madeleines that way, and a second one slightly tilted on its side to show its bottom fluted part.... like on the picture you posted!! 

The fluted molds are meant to imitate the scallop shells that were originally used to bake the cakes.

Ok, can I have a slice of that Baileys Irish Cream cake already!!?? That looks mighty tasty. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## jessicaskyler83 (May 7, 2013)

French Fries, I never knew that! Thank you for explaining it. I'm always up for learning something new . Is the texture similar to a muffin too? I'm going to make these for sure now!


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

French Fries said:


> They are normally presented the same way they're baked - just like an American muffin. In fact the madeleine should have formed a ball on top, making it nearly impossible to balance them upside down - just like an American muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree with you. Do a google search for madeleine recipes and hit images. 90% of them are presented fluted side up.

David Lebovitz's recipe, the recipe I followed in the French Recipe book, Ina Garten, Joy of Baking, Martha Stewart's site and more all have them fluted side up.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2007/12/humpy-madeleine/


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ColleenS said:


> I disagree with you. Do a google search for madeleine recipes and hit images. 90% of them are presented fluted side up.
> 
> David Lebovitz's recipe, the recipe I followed in the French Recipe book, Ina Garten, Joy of Baking, Martha Stewart's site and more all have them fluted side up.
> 
> http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2007/12/humpy-madeleine/


You're certainly free to plate them however you want! I was telling you how I saw madeleines presented in France. But you're right, using an American search engine, or your American sources, it seems that most Americans present madeleines upside down (oops sorry: fluted side up) - so you're not the only one!

Try a search on http://www.google.fr and/or on a French website and you'd see something different.

Anyway like I said, certainly not a big deal, and your madeleines are beautiful. I was just reacting the same way you might have if I'd posted a picture of a beautiful homemade muffin upside down on a plate.

PS: I'll be in France in a few weeks, and as you may imagine I'll spend quite a bit of time in boulangeries-patisseries, if you'd like I could take a few pictures showing how various boulangeries-patisseries present their madeleines. I'd be happy to do that and post the pictures in this thread. If you don't care, that's fine too!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Colleen,

Your madeleines came out terrific, in fact they could not look any better. Many cooks/chefs in North America enjoy the aesthetics of the indented lines facing up.

As a child with a French grandmother , she made them alot. They were always served to us looking like little boats (to a childs eye).

You followed a recipe, they came out superb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Fresh fruit.





  








060.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 16, 2013







Mango and sweet pineapple with brandied blueberries and....





  








063.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 16, 2013







a sprinkle of mint sugar.


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

French fries, I understand. I spent quite a lot of time in Paris and also briefly in Strasbourg, Belgium, Montreal and Quebec City, Even had a French exchange student live with my family when I was a child. As this was my first attempt at Madeleines, I was very happy at how they turned out. It seems Americans prefer to serve them shell side up and the French serve them as one would serve a financier.

You say tomato, I say tomahto, let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

lqtm... love it Colleen (loved Rosemary's dress, takes me back)


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ColleenS said:


> As this was my first attempt at Madeleines, I was very happy at how they turned out.


You have a lot to be proud about. I wish I could have tasted one...!!


> It seems Americans prefer to serve them shell side up and the French serve them as one would serve a financier.


Yup, that seems to be the correct conclusion.... I learned something here!


ColleenS said:


> You say tomato, I say tomahto, let's call the whole thing off.


Hahaha... that reminds me of the first time I came to the U.S. I was in Boston in February and the cold was crazy. I decided to prepare a raclette. What a crazy idea. I didn't realize how difficult the endeavor would be. Well I kinda knew I probably wouldn't find the best raclette cheese I wanted... but I thought at least potatoes should be easy to find.

First, I didn't really understand in what kind of store I was supposed to go? This one here says "pharmacy"... but ... they sell food, alcohol, toys....??? (in France pharmacies only sell medication). So I stop an employee and ask him with my best American accent "Excuse me, where can I find potatoes please?" - he looks at me like I just landed from Mars: "Huh? What? Toys?" - Me: "No not toys, potatoes?" - Him: Toys? They're on aisle 7. ARGGGGGHHHHHH!!!

Turns out I was placing the tonic accent wrong. Where I should have said poTAtoes, I was doing what we do in France which is raise my pitch at the end of the sentence, so it sounded like potaTOES.

We ended up buying pizza that night. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

@ French Fries

Oh I love raclette. Cheese, potatoes, what's not to love?

That is so frustrating when others cannot understand what you're trying to say. That happened to me in France, when I was in a patisserie asking for a napkin, and suddenly used my Greek accent instead of French accent (I am trying to become fluent in Greek, and I speak enough French to get around traveling). The shop owner looked at me disapprovingly and said over and over in French that she didn't understand me. Finally another customer in line came to my rescue. 

: )

Too funny that you ended up eating pizza after all that!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

DH took me shopping way over on the far East side of town. There's a Whole Foods that opened back I think it was in January, but we just never made the time.

As I always do, I took snapshots (after having gone to the Customer Service folk and asking them if it was okay) of some of the different items that we don't see out in our neck of the desert.

In the cake case, I spied macarons! I had yet to try one…

I went to the moon and back again!








  








Whole Foods 019.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 18, 2013







Dark chocolate and I didn't share! A little pricey at $3.39 US dollars, EACH! Is that too costly do you think? Well, either way, it was a small piece of heaven in my hand and one was quite enough.






  








Whole Foods 020.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 18, 2013


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

At first glance $3.39 for a 'slice of heaven' seems cheap, but times that by 12 and you 're looking at $40 bucks a dozen....yowzer!!!!
Were they organic? The 'gatekeeper' WF's is not your friend here, but they never are IMO. Isn't that why they are called Whole Pay Check?
on the other hand,your first macaron like your first kiss should be memorable, so who's to say? Who's to put a price on that? happy? then nothing more to say! 

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> At first glance $3.39 for a 'slice of heaven' seems cheap, but times that by 12 and you 're looking at $40 bucks a dozen....yowzer!!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

from my kitchen 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 21, 2013








Orange Blossom Grand Marnier cake, YUM

Nice and moist, not to 'boozey', very good!

I ran out of crème fraîche, 

that would have put it over the top for sure.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Now that sounds like a cake I would eat. It looks moist and light.

I made 130 cupcakes for a 30th store Anniversary (give aways)





  








031.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 22, 2013












  








035.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 22, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

130 cupcakes?

That must have taken some time to do, but then you probably have a nice big commercial oven amd multiple pans... they look ONO (delicious) ... spice cake and vanilla buttercream, Petals?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is what went into them : Flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg, dry ginger, finely grated carrot, crushed pineapple, crushed walnuts, raisins, coconut , sugar, eggs, butter , vanilla, milk . Double lined the papers . Baked , cooled and topped with cream cheese frosting (buttercream with cream cheese). The only thing missing was a cherry ......

Yes, they were an easy bake.

I'm terrible.....I measure alot by eye.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Yumminess 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 14, 2013








I saw these in the freezer case today and just couldn't resist.

They're mini cones; this particular box is a mix of vanilla and chocolate ice cream dipped in chocolate and then a sprinkle of nuts on top.

The perfect portion control size. 

This was a nice snack this afternoon when we got back from the pool, it's very hot here lately.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

We just came off anniversary mode, which is why we still have one of these in the fridge...

homemade chocolate mousse


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh that chocolate mousse looks smooth and elegant! Love the addition of the berries. Nice. Happy anniversary!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, Colleen!


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

panna cotta with raspberry coulis and candied orange zest





  








menu day italy.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jun 28, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I love panna cotta, Missy D. That looks yummy, love your plate too.


----------



## slothy says (Jul 27, 2011)

Frozen yogurt (Stonyfield farm non-fat vanilla) and strawberries I picked yesterday. (While making jam out of the rest of them.)


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

dessert for breakfast haha. went to school and helped make these cake pops for a catering event we are doing at the US Consulate





  








cake pops.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jun 29, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

cute!  who was it here at CT said that cake pops were done?  LOVE THEM!  What kind of cake and frosting and dip did y'all use?


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

haha yeah pretty cute - loved the glittery sprinkles (bad cell camera).

the pastry class made the balls yesterday - not exactly sure what they did - flavors were chocolate, vanilla and coconut citrus.  they used buttercream.  

was kind of funny that we were making US pops when canada day is monday


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

good one MissyD!

Please post more from class, really diggin' it!


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

k-girl - i have tons and tons of pics.  i started writing a blog as well - uploaded all my pics there

can post the link if you want to check it out


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

MissyD, Please post the link so we can enjoy your creations .


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Upon hearing I made chocolate mousse crepes at work yesterday, my husband practically demanded I make him a batch today. Our cupboards are kind of bare so I had to scramble around for a proper filling. I remembered I had some of Pierre Hermé lemon cream in the freezer...in this heat it defrosted in no time... the other I filled with rasberry preserves.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

strawberries and such things 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 8, 2013








Dessert leftover (if you can believe it) from last night's dinner party with some ex-pats from Hawaii:

Orange Grand Marnier Cake with fresh Strawberries macerated in MORE Grand Marnier and fresh whipped cream.

I just had to try this again, granted, there's only one more piece of cake left for DH's dessert tonight when gets home from work.

Just the berries and fresh cream are heavenly all by themselves!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

So you're finally able to eat food again? Lol


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

After a visit to the maroccan bakery in town. Don't ask me for names. All I know is there's lots of nuts in them and lots of sugar syrup.

No, I didn't have tea with them, I hate tea. I had a very nice espresso with these.





  








MarokkaansePatisserie.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 12, 2013


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Tonight I made strawberry rhubarb pie. My grandmother taught me to use water which has been sitting in a bowl of ice cubes when making the crust. It came out so flaky - perfectly tender, if I do say so myself!




  








rhubarb.jpg




__
colleens


__
Jul 13, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Colleen, that looks so nice and flaky, did you egg wash the top or cream? ... now what happened to me fork?
Had my very first cake-pop today at Caketini in the Scottsdale Fashion Square, I've got a photo here somewhere...


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Colleen, I'll take a slice of that a la mode, please.


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you!  Yes it went over well in my family so that is a good sign. : )

No I didn't egg wash the top or put any milk wash.  I just used a pie shield and it came out nice and brown where it was supposed to.

Cake pops look like so much work for such a small bite!  : )  Like a petit four on a stick.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ColleenS said:


> Cake pops look like so much work for such a small bite! : ) Like a petit four on a stick.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

I never about it quite like that before Colleen, but you're right! ... and that's probably why I've never made either...

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








Phoenix Trip July 10 through 13 2013 023.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 13, 2013








... that's why they charged $3 US for two bites!


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

@kaneohe - wow $3 each! More expensive than a macaron. : )


----------



## rkeville (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't eat sweets but I recently made cake balls.  They were for my nephew's graduation he didn't want them on sticks.  I've never seen a dessert go so quickly.  I also made a batch for my parents. They keep them in the freezer and just take one or two out when they want them.  They are worth the trouble.


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

@rkeville - what a great idea to keep them in the freezer. I have never made them so I'll take your word for it that they are worth the trouble.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Made shortcake (like my avatar picture). Had nectarine/blueberry mix instead of strawberries. I highly recommend this shortcake. It is a Williams Sonoma recipe.
http://cookiejarconfessionals.wordpress.com/2008/05/04/the-best-strawberry-shortcake/


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

There must be more members on CT who like/prefer cheese as a dessert? Well I do, like this _bûche de chèvre _,translated as "log of goat cheese".





  








BucheDeChevre.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 15, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

rkeville said:


> I don't eat sweets but I recently made cake balls. ...They keep them in the freezer and just take one or two out when they want them. They are worth the trouble.


BRILLIANT!

This is what keeps me coming back over and over again to Chef Talk.

rkeville, do you freeze the 'cake balls' before or after you've dunked them in their outer shell coating?

(btw- Aloha, Welcome to CT! isn't this a great place? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif)


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Chris, you had me at Cheese. I could not live without cheese. Hence my tagline. I am often disappointed in restaurants within the US as their cheese plate is lacking in portion size. It often is presented in the size of a pat of butter. I could do better at our grocery store deli counter asking for a sample of cheese there.


----------



## rkeville (Apr 28, 2013)

Refrigerate after you roll them.  Dunk them and refrigerate again until set, or freeze for a quick anytime dessert.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

ColleenS said:


> Chris, you had me at Cheese. I could not live without cheese. Hence my tagline. I am often disappointed in restaurants within the US as their cheese plate is lacking in portion size. It often is presented in the size of a pat of butter. I could do better at our grocery store deli counter asking for a sample of cheese there.


I didn't realize you liked cheese so much, Colleen. Many high-end restaurants over here have a trolley of several artisanal cheeses that are served when perfectly matured. Asking for a cheese dish instead of a sweet dessert is very common.


----------



## bonnie lubin (Jul 6, 2013)

For a very fancy charity dinner I am making an avocado purse with a chocolate pistachio truffle garnished with candied pistachios and a blueberry semifreddo with blue berry sauce.  The contrast of colors is really pretty.  The avocado purse is easy to do, I got the idea from a Hubert Keller video in which he does the same technique but stuffs it with a crab salad.  Tonight it is pineapple shingles with a caramel sauce and a crystallized ginger brown butter cookie.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

That sounds amazing Bonnie, you must let us see the results. Welcome to Cheftalk btw


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

@ChrisBelgium, yes we have the trolleys in our fine dining traditional restaurants here too. We had some amazing cheese from the cart at Le Grand Vefour in Paris. That was the largest cheese selection I've seen anywhere. The French and the Belgians know their cheese and it's all superb.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Sweet ice-cold water melon on a hot, humid day like yesterday!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I made my great-grandmother's recipe for ginger bread, but rather than use AP, I wanted to use up a last little bit of cake flour that I had… WAY too dry.

So what's gal to do? Make cake pops! Then I remembered a CT member saying that she forgoes the sticks and freezes the round darlin' for later nibbles (one cake makes a lot)






  








just stuff 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 31, 2013











  








just stuff 017.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 31, 2013











  








just stuff 019.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 31, 2013










They didn't come out exactly as I would have liked, but that was just a first try. Now I know better, after watching a You Tube video-how-to …


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I try to stay away from this thread as much as possible but I couldn't help myself. My heart skips a beat when I hear gingerbread. Nothing to add, we don't eat dessert here but last night we had a really nice ripe watermelon.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> ...My heart skips a beat when I hear gingerbread....


Miss KK, we really don't eat dessert very often, but when we do…

I _LOVE_ real ginger bread (all those lovely warm spices) and I liked the idea of making it into a cake form rather than in the original loaf pan. I'll give it another go and maybe share some with you?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll pass for now. I have to have something to look forward to for Christmas  ill just enjoy it from afar for now.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

brownies 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 19, 2013











  








brownies 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 19, 2013











  








brownies 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 19, 2013








Surprise Brownies.

I whipped up some brownie batter and stuck mini peanut butter cups into the 4 corners, sprinkled a row of dark chocolate chips and a row of crushed nuts down the middle. So ultimately, we wound up with 4 different "flavors", the fourth being plain with icing on top.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

had no dessert but made one up for tomorrow.

vanilla flavored bavarian cream with pear stewed in a chai spice mix, orange juice, saffron and honey. 

its a try out for my soon to follow exams.....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Soesje said:


> ...vanilla flavored bavarian cream with pear stewed in a chai spice mix, orange juice, saffron and honey.
> 
> its a try out for my soon to follow exams.....


photos please? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

would be a pleasure, if someone would tell me how to do it. 

photos to be taken first time (!!) tomorrow when serving.

still trying to think up a garnish for the bavarian cream....

so be patient, will do my best.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.cheftalk.com/a/image-and-video-tutorial

soesje, try this link to the image & video tutorial

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

ok hope to be able to post something......has been a while since posted pics on forums.

still no garnish for the bavarian cream though.  was thinking something isomalt but have none. (am at home, day off)

maybe experiment with making caramel...though I need something differently colored.

if I had the time would make a few pear chips (dried pear slices) to put on the cream ...hmmmm


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

cookey 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 25, 2013








I'm a sucker for bar cookies.

I took my faithful Vanishing Oatmeal Raisin Cookie recipe from Quaker Oats and…

HEY! Wait just a cotton-pickin' minute there! That's a different recipe than what I've used for years!

The recipe that I have calls for TWO sticks of butter or margarine; ONE cup for brown sugar and ½ cup of granulated sugar… the rest is the same though… HMMM, oh well.

I added dried tart cherries in place of the raisins, and then press the dough out into a 9X13 inch pan. The hardest part about this recipe is waiting for them to cool so that you can cut into those beauties.





  








cookey 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 25, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

cake pops and cake balls 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 4, 2013








I tried cake pops and balls again, I'm still not really happy with the way that they came out, albeit my sweet, handsome, adoring husband LOVED them. He tells me "you make good food".


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

View media item 89082
My darling husband _LOVES_ Lemon Meringue Pie, well Apple too, but that's another story.

I saw Meyer Lemons at the green grocers the other day, so I made for the very first time,

lemon curd, delish!

With that I then created this looker!

I am not the biggest lemon meringue pie fan, but I gotta tell `ya, this was *GOOD!*


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

November2013017.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 1, 2013











  








November2013018.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 1, 2013











  








November2013019.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 1, 2013








It's difficult to have pie at our table, mainly because we each have our own likes

and dislikes. So this year for Thanksgiving dessert, I made an Apple Pie for my husband,

a strawberry-rhubarb mini pie for my Mother,

and a mini-pumpkin for myself...

everyone was happy


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

AppleTart002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 9, 2013











  








AppleTart005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 9, 2013








Fresh apples, spices, brown sugar, a pinch of salt,

a squeeze of fresh _Meyer Lemon _juice (in season now for a very short time in the US)

and a sheet of frozen puff pastry. It didn't come out as pretty as I would have liked,

but it sure tasted good...

That's what's for dessert!


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Been doing a lot of stuff over the past few months in school.

Made this one last week and brought it home for dessert. Needless to say my children were very excited to see it





  








alice7.jpg




__
missyd


__
Dec 15, 2013












  








alice4.jpg




__
missyd


__
Dec 15, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

HEH! @MissyD so glad to see you once again!

_Was_ that a white cake under all of that fun?

What sort of filling did you use?


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

kgirl:

oops was so tired forgot to say what it was

bottom layer basic pound cake filled w raspberry white chocolate ganache.  middle layer chocolate pound cake filled with baileys dark chocolate ganache and the top layer was a gluten free earl grey sponge filled with raspberry jam.  

used a lot of different mediums for the decorations.  most of them are made w/ gumpaste, however, did use some pastillage and modeling chocolate.  even pulled & blew some sugar.  took me and my partner 3 days to finish it but totally worth it.  pretty happy with the results.

and long time no talk.  this semester has been exhausting - so much so i dont think i even wrote a single blog entry lol.  have been doing finals all week.  scored a 92.6% on my practical friday - pretty darn pleased about that.  my written final is tomorrow and i graduate on friday.  still trying to find a practicum placement close to home but everything should work out ok.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

MissyD said:


> ... scored a 92.6% on my practical friday - pretty darn pleased about that. my written final is tomorrow and i graduate on friday....


@MissyD *GIRL YOU GO!*

You must be so excited!? I totally forgot that you were doing the pastry courses this round, that must have been the best fun for you.

Super happy for you Missy! CONGRATULATION!!!


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

kgirl,

thanks so much hon & that song made me smile.

totally tons of fun.  have always wanted to work with sugar and chocolate & finally got the chance.  3 more days and i am done!  now all i need to do is secure a practicum location and find myself a job haha


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

well, @MissyD what better place to look for all of that then here at Chef Talk? Don't forget CT on Face Book too!


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Made these for Xmas dinner yesterday

2 apple crumble pies, 1 coconut cream pie and a white chocolate pumpkin cheesecake.

looks like these are going to be dinner tonight also haha! (got to love leftovers)





  








xmas pie.jpg




__
missyd


__
Dec 28, 2013


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

------------------


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

a recipe from the Hershey's Kitchen with a twist of my own,

Very Chocolate Chocolate Cookies,

I used Ghirardelli bittersweet chocolate chips and chopped macadamia nuts

... that's what was for dessert for the past couple a days at our house, YUM!


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Almond bars. It was a new recipe for me and I'll be making them again. Yummmmmm


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@bubbamom any photos? could you share the recipe, that sounds delicious


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

We had our 21st annual birthday party Saturday and some of our guests brought awesome deserts.  Lemon cake with ginger ice cream was a hit and mint/chocolate meringues with espresso/chocolate ice cream was amazing.


----------



## dadzkie (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome!!!!great presentation..,my.... Well I love ice creams and I love shake as well.. I had this raspberry ice cream shake on raspberry ice cream with fresh peach and lychee..

Ingredients:
4 scoops of raspberry sorbet (210gms)
30ml fresh full fat milk
2 pcs fresh peach (80-100gms)
3 pcs lyche (canned)
25gms whipped cream

Procedure:
Blend the 3 scoops of sorbets tog with all ingredients. Prepare the I scoop of ice cream on a glass. Pour the blended over the ice cream and stir slowly to get the consistency according to your taste. Put whipped cream on top and u can enjoy it's fresh sweetness.. Yum yum


----------



## dadzkie (Jan 22, 2014)

image.jpg




__
dadzkie


__
Jan 24, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

View media item 93405 View media item 93404
my husband found my stash of Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate melting waffers

in the dark recesses of my pantry (drat) and I had just come home

with more of his _loved _Trader Joe's Peanut Butter filled Pretzels

hmmmm

"could you maybe dip some of my pretzels in that?"

sure, why not

(and yes Virginia, I have seen these things in the store but please don't tell my husband /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif)

as you can see one is already missing prior to them setting up, he just plain couldn't help himself

once I convinced him that they indeed needed to set, and they did, _they were GONE!_


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Valentine Day is looming!

Tried out a new shortbread recipe and cut out lots of hearts in various shapes and size...got them baked and in the freezer.

Have quite a few orders (hey I thought I was retired!) looming and trying to get ahead.

Back OT....sadly quite a few broke (OOPS ;-) and I really hate to waste food....

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

well, I could take all of those broken ones off your hands for ya' @flipflopgirl


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> well, I could take all of those broken ones off your hands for ya' @flipflopgirl
> 
> Darn!
> Just saw (chompchompchomp) your post (chompgulpguzzlemilk) !
> ...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chuckle.png




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 16, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

mac.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 11, 2014


__
macarons








I've only made french macarons once before, so I decided to give it a shot again and made raspberry and buttercream for tonights dessert.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucas, I'm not joking when I say that your macarons look like being made by a professional!


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

That's a huge compliment! Thank you. Pastry and sweets are NOT my thing(I don't really like sweets  ) but they turned out just like I hoped they would.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree Chris!
Just beautiful.
In fact IMO Lucas needs to watch his back.
Lots of crazed bakers with unsucessful macs out there.
He may go missing and find himself chained to a Hobart in some back alley bakery lol.

mimi


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

helloitslucas said:


> mac.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, those look better than the ones I ate in Paris.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Those macarons look absolutely perfect. Wow.

For Valentine's day I made a far breton aux pruneaux:





  








IMG_2417.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 17, 2014












  








IMG_2422.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 17, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh man what is that you're killing me with these French terms and it looks so dang good!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

FF, mind giving meh that recipe PWETTY PWEASE!!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh wow thanks guys! I will post the recipe later. It's really good (the texture is just perfectly smooth) and real easy to make too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok here it is:

*Far Breton*

250 g flour

125 g butter

200 g sugar

6 eggs

1 liter milk

1 small glass rhum

350 g prunes (do NOT get the dried prunes from Trader Joe's, they are so incredibly dry, it's impossible to rehydrate them, even after steaming them for hours)

1) Heat a little water, pour rhum in hot water and pour over prunes to let them rehydrate for a bit.

2) Heat milk+butter+100 g sugar to a boiling point then let cool off.

3) Whisk eggs+100 g sugar then add flour. Continue whisking until you get a smooth texture.

4) Whisk milk mixture into egg mixture. The result should be a rather thin liquid. Kinda like a crepe batter.

5) Butter and flour a pan and put the strained prunes at the bottom.

6) Strain the liquid (that's key to getting a smooth texture) on top of the prunes.

Bake at 375F for 45mn.

Let cool off uncovered. When this comes out the oven it will appear quite greasy from all the melted butter. You need to wait for the far to cool off completely so that the far will reabsorb the melted butter.

Enjoy! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

FF, cant wait to try it. 

The recipe is so simple, but its quite refined. 

I LOVE IT ALREADY!!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome. Please do let me know if you try it!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@French Fries when you say _1 small glass rhum _do you mean a shot glass, like 1 ounce? Regualr Rum, Spiced or Kahlua? UH, Spiced Rum, mmm, that just got my brain ticking! Brandied Cherries (almost in season /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif) and Cognac ?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

1 ounce should do it! I use white or dark rhum like Meyers rhum. No spices. No cherrys. No cognac. Certainly no Kahlua!! You want to keep this dessert ultra simple with clean flavors. Some don't even use rhum, they use tea or even water instead. I guess you could consider vanilla - but I find it unnecessary. 

Sometimes simpler is better.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I surely will be making this XD.

It reminds me so much of flan...

speaking of flan, heres a pic of the first flan i had ever made /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif.





  








Flan-1 (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 18, 2014











  








Flan-1 (2).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 18, 2014


----------



## nancychin (Feb 20, 2014)

I made a Strawberry Buttermilk Ice Cream last night, so we'll be trying it out today. Hope it's as good as it sounds!


----------



## ramrod (Feb 20, 2014)

hey  I must try that. thanks.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> I surely will be making this XD.
> It reminds me so much of flan...


It's like a distant cousin. It's thicker, denser, richer than flan, and has less of an egg taste than flan. If you've ever had "flan pâtissier", that's already one step closer (but without the crust).


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

French Fries said:


> Ok here it is:
> 
> *Far Breton*
> 
> ...


What size of baking pan is recommended? Glass? Metal?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kokopuffs said:


> What size of baking pan is recommended? Glass? Metal?


I use Glass. My pan is 18" x 12" x 2"3/4.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Hang on, I did not make this! Why would I when my bakery makes these so perfectly? Nice and crumbly puff pastry as only good bakers can make and that generous creamy layer.We call them tompouce (pronounce tompoose). I know you guys have a name for them but I forgot.





  








Tompoes.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 23, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

@ChrisBelgium that looks SOOOO tasty. Is that a millefeuille (Napoleon)?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Ah yes, a Napoleon, that's the word I was looking for. And of course, the French word is millefeuille. Thanks FF.


----------



## baron francois (Feb 25, 2014)

IMG_0764.JPG




__
baron francois


__
Mar 2, 2014








fresh fruit salad by: " Ma patisserie de mes mains pour demain "


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

photo1.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 8, 2014








dessert last night, homemade brownies

with mint chocolate chip ice cream

and a new Hershey's York Dark Chocolate Peppermint Sundae Syrup


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Healthy dessert (apples, dried figs & walnuts):





  








dessert.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

yum FF, those figs look a~maz~ing!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Healthy dessert (apples, dried figs & walnuts):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you put a half cup of balsamic vinegar in a saucepan along with a tbsp of sugar and reduce it, then drizzle it over this alongside a small dollop of ricotta cheese, then you'd had a dessert fit for a king  But I'll take it this way any weekday.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> If you put a half cup of balsamic vinegar in a saucepan along with a tbsp of sugar and reduce it, then drizzle it over this alongside a small dollop of ricotta cheese, then you'd had a dessert fit for a king  But I'll take it this way any weekday.


See, I wouldn't have had those ideas myself! Great ideas, I'll keep them in mind. I would have thought greek yogurt and honey, or maple syrup.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> See, I wouldn't have had those ideas myself! Great ideas, I'll keep them in mind. I would have thought greek yogurt and honey, or maple syrup.


That works too, vanilla ice cream works as well. But the ricotta is really special, and once you've tasted balsamic syrup you'll want to put it on everything! I do.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 29, 2014








Cheesecake with ganache and peanut butter, oh my, this piece was shared by four adults





  








image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 29, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Today I made a fruit cake (green cherries, orange peel, raisins and walnuts):





  








dough.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 30, 2014












  








cake.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 30, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

cassta.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014








Sicilian Cassta Cake with cream for the table, four forks please?


----------



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

This is what I just had for dessert....after a late lunch....





  








IMAG0281.jpg




__
azfoodie


__
Apr 5, 2014


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice Az!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Bought dessert from a local French restaurant... lemon tart + pear/almond tart:





  








tart-lemon.JPG




__
french fries


__
Apr 9, 2014











  








tart-pear.JPG




__
french fries


__
Apr 9, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

hmmm, I don't have anything for dessert tonight, so I think we're goin gto raid the Easter candies that I have stashed away from sticky little fingers... I love Junior Mints ... I found the 'theatre size boxes' at Walmart... so I think we'll watch a PPV at home ... don't judge me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Tonite I enjoyed a plain ol' Klondike Bar.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

dessert 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 28, 2014








Ice Cream Brownie Sundae


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Made some cookies, some were rolled in rapadura and others in coconut sugar.




  








image.jpg




__
french fries


__
May 1, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

They look good FF.

I made some C.B's the other day. I toss one coat of sugar on then wait, add another thin coat. I am not a fan of super dark sugar as I really don't like the flavor.





  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 8, 2014












  








023.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 8, 2014







Tap and crack !


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful brulees.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> They look good FF.
> 
> I made some C.B's the other day. I toss one coat of sugar on then wait, add another thin coat. I am not a fan of super dark sugar as I really don't like the flavor. Tap and crack !


Thanks Petals! And bravo on your crème brûlées, very nice. I use the same technique you do with the sugar. My wife did an experiment trying to burn all sorts of different sugars and ended up deciding that white sugar was the best for crème brûlée, so that's the one I also use although I love the flavor of brown sugar. Or did you mean how much it's burnt? I personally like it quite dark, like on the one you singled out on the bottom photo. Then again... I remember my first catering gig. I had to make 200 crème brûlée, and by the time I was done torching them the chef said they were too dark. He looked at me straight in the eyes and said with a very authoritative tone: "brûlée doesn't mean burnt!!!" - I knew better than to tell him that it does. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Tonight I made some wild blueberry financiers. I wanted them to have a strong taste of almond so I only use almond meal, and even subbed some of the flour for a bit more almond meal, and even added a tiny splash of almond extract.





  








IMG_2721.JPG




__
french fries


__
May 8, 2014


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

French Fries said:


> Bought dessert from a local French restaurant... lemon tart + pear/almond tart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe I missed this post. These are the favorite desserts of my life. Lucky you have a place nearby who sells them.

those fananciers look moist and delish.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Aside from crostata de ricotta, creme brulee is my all time favorite dessert. A few years back i had a cognac ginger brulee on the menu that sold like hot cakes. thanks for the wonderful reminder petals....looking at your photos i may just have to bring it back again this summer....i like to rotate desserts from year to year just for the why not factor, but there are a few that i can't ever take off for fear of lynching (colorado peach crumble & a key lime pie)...the brulee technique that i have settled into is to blend both turbinado and white sugar in a squeeze bottle....coat the custards with a thin layer and melt, then coat with a second layer and continue to caramelize... i get the deep brown of the turbinado sugar without over caramelizing and the ease of using white sugar, and it's not too sweet...besides the eating, i truly love making them.
@FF...he sings, he dances, he plays guitar...and he cooks and bakes!!! Who knew?? 

joey
Only thing that is bugging me about your lemon tart FF is that not only is the slice on top a lime slice, it is a thick, uneven one at that. Doesn't seem to go with the delicateness of the tart itself.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Thanks Petals! And bravo on your crème brûlées, very nice. I use the same technique you do with the sugar. My wife did an experiment trying to burn all sorts of different sugars and ended up deciding that white sugar was the best for crème brûlée, so that's the one I also use although I love the flavor of brown sugar. Or did you mean how much it's burnt? I personally like it quite dark, like on the one you singled out on the bottom photo. Then again... I remember my first catering gig. I had to make 200 crème brûlée, and by the time I was done torching them the chef said they were too dark. He looked at me straight in the eyes and said with a very authoritative tone: "brûlée doesn't mean burnt!!!" - I knew better than to tell him that it does. :lol:
> 
> Tonight I made some wild blueberry financiers. I wanted them to have a strong taste of almond so I only use almond meal, and even subbed some of the flour for a bit more almond meal, and even added a tiny splash of almond extract.
> 
> ...


I try not to visit this thread often so this is my monthly visit and yes indeed it ignited my sweet tooth. You're much better than me FF, I would have said "oh yes it does!" and pulled out my smartphone and found an online dictionary to prove it. But I'm a brat.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, even though the literal french translation for creme brulee is burned cream, it is important to not actually burn the sugar on top.....it should be dark, but golden....guess that would make it dark golden, n'est ce pas?  

joey


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

durangojo said:


> Yes, even though the literal french translation is burned cream, it is important to not actually burn the sugar on top....


You're right obviously Joey, it just ... sounded funny when he said it...


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

durangojo said:


> joey
> Only thing that is bugging me about your lemon tart FF is that not only is the slice on top a lime slice, it is a thick, uneven one at that. Doesn't seem to go with the delicateness of the tart itself.


It doesn't bother me, I like the color contrast. I like to bite into it and get what I call an acid-high. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif But the same baker makes another lemon tart that I prefer, it has less custard, doesn't have that half scoop of custard added on top of the regular custard layer like the one on my photo, has more crust, and a better crust too, and has the meringue, which I love. I'm not sure why he makes two different lemon tarts, probably because some customers prefer one or the other?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

I must also add Cassata cake to my top favorites dessert list.....actually i dreamt about it last night( i blame FF's photos). i haven't had it for ages, and have never made it, but i just can't seem to get it out of my head, so i guess its time to bite the bullet and make one. My sicilian grandparents owned a bakery back in their day so i have very fond memories of eating this dessert, among many others. does anyone know of this wonderful Sicilian delight? simply put it is sponge cake with ricotta cream and marzipan(usually colored green but not always) and as you can see from all the google pics there are many variations...usually it is garnished with candied fruit, but not always...sometimes the ricotta mixture has candied fruit in it, but not always, so on and so on....you get the picture....one thing that is always in common is that it is always delicious...oh my!

oh yeah, and tiramisu and Zabaglione(i prefer it cold) with fresh berries and ricotta turnovers(cassatelle) and filled fig cookies, and on and on and on...... 

https://www.google.com/search?q=cas...jGZGSyAT6hYGABw&ved=0CEMQiR4&biw=1024&bih=648


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I served the C.B's according to the second pic. 

As for brown sugar, yes , it is good too. I like to use maple sugar sometimes. 

Like all dark or colored sugars, it needs to be spread on a tray and air dried till there is no humidity , then sprinkled on . 

@ Joey: It would  be a great dessert to have at the restaurant. I make mine in advance, toss them in the fridge (taste great a day or two old- time to mature) and torch as needed. Those ones had Grand Marnier in them, one could always use triple sec. They are even better with a thin layer of chocolate on the bottom.

Those Financiers look fantastic !!! There is something to be said about adding almond extract in baking, it gives a wonderful taste to the dessert.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@ petals.....at 8500 feet we have no humidity......zip,zero, zilch,nada, but that is a very good point for all the flatlanders! 

joey
Yes, i have decided to put it back on the menu again...thanks again for the reminder. The ginger cognac(Canton) has a wonderful warm intriguing flavor without being overpowering....have you tried it? It's quite marvelous...truly. 




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
May 9, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

durangojo said:


> I must also add Cassata cake to my top favorites dessert list (...) oh yeah, and tiramisu and Zabaglione(i prefer it cold) with fresh berries and ricotta turnovers(cassatelle) and filled fig cookies, and on and on and on...... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


I'll take all of those, they all sound good to me!! 


petalsandcoco said:


> Those Financiers look fantastic !!! There is something to be said about adding almond extract in baking, it gives a wonderful taste to the dessert.


Thank you Petals! They disappeared within minutes!! I wanted a strong almond taste this time, and less of a cakey texture... almost like if there was marzipan in the dough... the almond extract definitely helped. 


petalsandcoco said:


> I served the C.B's according to the second pic.
> 
> As for brown sugar, yes , it is good too. I like to use maple sugar sometimes.
> 
> Like all dark or colored sugars, it needs to be spread on a tray and air dried till there is no humidity , then sprinkled on .


I had no idea. Thanks for the tip! Looks like we should re-do the experiment. Air dried means you just wait for the sugar to dry? We have a dry climate here so that shouldn't be too difficult. I wonder how long you leave the sugar there? One or two days? 


petalsandcoco said:


> @ Joey: It would be a great dessert to have at the restaurant. I make mine in advance, toss them in the fridge (taste great a day or two old- time to mature) and torch as needed. Those ones had Grand Marnier in them, one could always use triple sec. They are even better with a thin layer of chocolate on the bottom.


Grand Marnier sounds great, Cointreau sounds great, Ginger-cointreau sounds great... I make a very simple chestnut creme brulee sometimes, sweetened with chestnut tree honey... it's wonderful and doesn't require you heat up the cream before hand since there's no vanilla... love it. Sometimes after I pour the cream in the ramekins, I drop a tablespoon of crème de marrons in the middle of the cream. It's a little surprise when you're eating the CB, it's fun and delicious.

Today I made Belgian brownies with Valrhona Grand Cru Caraibe chocolate. I must be on a sugar high. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








brownies.jpeg




__
french fries


__
May 9, 2014


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice, FF.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you Pollopicu! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> I must also add Cassata cake to my top favorites dessert list.....actually i dreamt about it last night( i blame FF's photos). i haven't had it for ages, and have never made it, but i just can't seem to get it out of my head, so i guess its time to bite the bullet and make one. My sicilian grandparents owned a bakery back in their day so i have very fond memories of eating this dessert, among many others. does anyone know of this wonderful Sicilian delight? simply put it is sponge cake with ricotta cream and marzipan(usually colored green but not always) and as you can see from all the google pics there are many variations...usually it is garnished with candied fruit, but not always...sometimes the ricotta mixture has candied fruit in it, but not always, so on and so on....you get the picture....one thing that is always in common is that it is always delicious...oh my!
> 
> oh yeah, and tiramisu and Zabaglione(i prefer it cold) with fresh berries and ricotta turnovers(cassatelle) and filled fig cookies, and on and on and on...... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cas...jGZGSyAT6hYGABw&ved=0CEMQiR4&biw=1024&bih=648


YUM!





  








cake.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 10, 2014








cassata cake with cream in Prescott


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

French Fries said:


> brownies.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that. Beautiful.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

So just curious FF....did you wait for them to cool down completely or did you eat one when it was that perfect moment of just set up but still warm inside? Those moments don't happen or come around often enough and should be savored with guilt free glee and delight....it is one of the perks of being the cook and the baker...you know,like getting to pull the crispy bits off of a just pulled out of the oven pork butt!
funny, i normally don't really have much of a sweet tooth but lately i've been jones ing....must be tailgating your sugar high!
your chestnut creme brulee is intriguing...perfect ending for a winter holiday dinner.....but no heating of the milk? I've never read about that technique before...so does the sugar totally dissolve in cold milk? My thinking is that heating the milk 'tightens' it before adding to the egg/sugar mix but also because the milk/egg/sugar mix is somewhat warm when you pour it into the brulee dishes, it will bake more evenly and be even more 'custardy'......

joey
p.s. Certainly and in no way am i questioning your technique...i am mostly just curious


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@French Fries Those brownies look absolutely irresistible!

@petalsandcoco Crème brûlée, my favorite dessert! Perfectly executed. I often have them as a dessert when eating out. It's my "barometer" for evaluating the quality of the restaurant.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@French Fries is that just honey or does it taste like chestnuts?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Chris! @Koukouvagia it's really just honey, it has a very strong taste, which has a _slight_ resemblance to chestnuts. It's one of those things people usually love or hate. My dad, who loves honey and loves chestnuts, cannot eat chestnut tree honey, he has an averse reaction to it. It's that strong. What's cool is, when you use it to sweeten a crème Brûlée, the taste of the honey mellows and becomes much more subtle and smooth. Like hugging a baby bear. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I made a souffle that didn't quite rise the way I wanted it to today.

wonk, wonk, wonk...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ye


Pollopicu said:


> I made a souffle that didn't quite rise the way I wanted it to today.
> 
> wonk, wonk, wonk...


Yea that looks terrible lol


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Pollopicu said:


>


Nice.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Strawberry Rhubarb crisp just came out of the oven. Actually found some sweet, ripe strawberries and rhubarb from my garden.





  








r1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 18, 2014












  








r2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 18, 2014












  








r3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 18, 2014


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, KK and Ordo. I just like my souffle to rise high to the sky!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't be so hard on yourself @Pollopicu it looks amazing.

@chefbuba you can't go wrong with such fresh beautiful ingredients.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, KK.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Pollopicu said:


> I made a souffle that didn't quite rise the way I wanted it to today.
> 
> wonk, wonk, wonk...


It does look nice and fluffy. There's not one soufflé in the world that doesn't sink a bit when just out of the oven. Did you know that it's an "etiquette" rule, aka good table manners, that the guests be at the table without asking at the moment that a soufflé comes out of the oven; a soufflé doesn't wait for the guests, the guests wait for the soufflé.

Your soufflé looks perfect to me PP!

@chefbuba Strawberries and rhubarb, a glorious marriage! It must give such ultimate satisfaction to harvest both of them from your own garden.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Chris. I'm familiar with that saying, but in French. _"le souffle n'attend pas, on attend le souffle."_

and indeed it waits for no one. And why should it.


----------



## tomb (May 17, 2014)

Flour-less orange and almond cake -- simple but delicious, if a little strange in texture !!! -- my 30 year-old daughter, who has an amazingly light touch for baking, tasted it and twisted her face as though I was trying to poison her !!! -- this is one baby-boomer who needs to make greater efforts to encourage his daughter to move out and find cooking facilities of her own !!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Made soufflé again to redeem myself, although everyone was so lovely about my last one. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
[h2]







[/h2]


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm inspired to make a soufflé! But I don't think I can.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

@Pollopicu : perfect soufflé!!

@Koukouvagia of course you can. Give it a try! It's easier than it sounds IMO.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

KK of course you can. The secret to a perfect souffle is getting the French meringue right..being patient with it. Don't beat it on the highest setting of the mixer, adding the sugar slowly. watching it. and of course whispering and tiptoeing while in the oven, and removing it at just the right time.

@French Fries, thanks my friend.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

You're welcome Pollo, it looks really good. As for the issues getting it to rise, you probably already do that...? But just in case: I like to open my oven 5mn after I start cooking the souffles and lift the appareil (sorry not sure what the word is in english... dough?) from the sides of the ramekin.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not quite sure what you mean. Once I place the souffles in the oven, there they stay undisturbed for about 15 min or so. I'm trying to imagine what you mean by "lifting the dough" but I'm drawing a blank. I haven't heard of that technique yet.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

PP,... que perfectionista! Bravo!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

De verdad que soy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif Muchas gracias!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Pollopicu said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean. Once I place the souffles in the oven, there they stay undisturbed for about 15 min or so. I'm trying to imagine what you mean by "lifting the dough" but I'm drawing a blank. I haven't heard of that technique yet.


I mean I insert the blade of the knife between the sides of the souffle and the ramekin walls, and go all around the souffle to make sure the souffle doesn't stick to the sides, and can raise freely. It's a tip I learned from Bernard Loiseau (but I've heard others use that technique). It's always worked for me and on your first picture it seems like it would have helped, as it looks like the reason your souffle didn't raise perfectly symmetrically is that maybe it got stuck to the ramekin wall on one side (the top right on your pic)?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I enjoy adding an extra egg white just to get the extra height. 

Does anyone put a cap / support around the top of their soufflé to support the height ? 

@ FF : I've never had a problem with the soufflé sticking. I also have a pet peeve about opening the door , but hey, that's just me. Maybe on my next batch I'll give it a whirl and see what happens. 

@ Chris , you're right , a soufflé waits for no one .


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I do petals, although I have to admit that I have not made a souffle in some time

my personal fav is a grand marnier souffle with a warm creme anglaise, spiked with more hooch!

my mother was not the best cook but she did make a wonderful creme anglaise to top ordinary red jello...


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> @ FF : I've never had a problem with the soufflé sticking. I also have a pet peeve about opening the door , but hey, that's just me. Maybe on my next batch I'll give it a whirl and see what happens.


I've never had a problem with opening the door. I've never had a problem with the souffle sticking, but then again I have always used that trick... I don't put anything to support it either... who knows, maybe if I'd never used that trick it would have worked just as well!? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol . Your the best FF ! Lol


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My favorite is a Strawberry Souffle


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You said it Pete !


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

petalsandcoco said:


> I enjoy adding an extra egg white just to get the extra height.
> 
> Does anyone put a cap / support around the top of their soufflé to support the height ?
> 
> ...





French Fries said:


> I mean I insert the blade of the knife between the sides of the souffle and the ramekin walls, and go all around the souffle to make sure the souffle doesn't stick to the sides, and can raise freely. It's a tip I learned from Bernard Loiseau (but I've heard others use that technique). It's always worked for me and on your first picture it seems like it would have helped, as it looks like the reason your souffle didn't raise perfectly symmetrically is that maybe it got stuck to the ramekin wall on one side (the top right on your pic)?


haha, try it without doing that next time, FF. I bet it rises.

You learn something new everyday. I haven't tried that trick, but like Petals I don't usually have problems with it rising so long as I take my time with it, like I should. The reason my souffle didn't rise as much the first time was because I rushed the meringue.

I would think inserting the blade of the knife would be a bit too abrasive, and perhaps even make a bit of a mess? Does your souffle rise perfectly straight up with that technique, FF?

Petals, I haven't tried the cap/support.

You guys have all kinds of good tricks up your sleeves.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Pollopicu said:


> haha, try it without doing that next time, FF. I bet it rises.
> 
> You learn something new everyday. I haven't tried that trick, but like Petals I don't usually have problems with it rising so long as I take my time with it, like I should. The reason my souffle didn't rise as much the first time was because I rushed the meringue.
> 
> I would think inserting the blade of the knife would be a bit too abrasive, and perhaps even make a bit of a mess? Does your souffle rise perfectly straight up with that technique, FF?


You know, maybe I will (try without running the knife around the souffle)! The souffles rise straight up, however I realize that I've never made a dessert souffle, so I'm talking about savory cheese souffles.... maybe it's different for dessert souffles? Not sure. See pic of my Comté cheese souffle below:





  








souffles.jpeg




__
french fries


__
May 22, 2014








In any case your last souffle was certainly _absolutely_ perfect. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

oh I love savory cheese souffles! Yours looks just lovely! and well risen too! Now I must try your method as well, just to see what results I get. Thanks!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

haha I just noticed your hand.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Pollopicu said:


> haha I just noticed your hand.


Haha weird: it looks like an alien hand almost.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

PeteMcCracken said:


> My favorite is a Strawberry Souffle





petalsandcoco said:


> You said it Pete !


Hang on both of you, you forgot raspberry soufflé!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

No laughing!....my contribution to the memorial day party this year was a prune cake....seriously good eats. it was luxuriantly moist and most flavorful....spices were allspice, cinnamon, nutmeg and vanilla..i put in a dash or two of 5 spice powder and some triple sec for good measure, some toasted walnut pieces and i used buttermilk. Hot out of the oven i pulled the sides away from the springform springform pan and poured a buttermilk vanilla glaze (twisted caramel really)over it and let it sit overnight. I didn't have any cream to whip and serve alongside so just went with it as is, but i think a ginger cognac whipped cream would put it over the moon....next time.




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
May 27, 2014








First time in weeks that it hasn't rained, snowed or hailed here....just a stellar day all around. Hope everyone is enjoying good weather and good food with good friends.

joey


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Joey, that cake looks moist indeed!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

durangojo said:


> No laughing!....my contribution to the memorial day party this year was a prune cake....seriously good eats. it was luxuriantly moist and most flavorful....spices were allspice, cinnamon, nutmeg and vanilla..i put in a dash or two of 5 spice powder and some triple sec for good measure, some toasted walnut pieces and i used buttermilk. Hot out of the oven i pulled the sides away from the springform springform pan and poured a buttermilk vanilla glaze (twisted caramel really)over it and let it sit overnight. I didn't have any cream to whip and serve alongside so just went with it as is, but i think a ginger cognac whipped cream would put it over the moon....next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooh my kind of dessert!! A light salad and that dessert = a whole meal!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Cognac whipped cream sounds fabulous too although I'm sure with the buttermilk vanilla glaze worked great as well. In fact give me the dessert without cream - maybe a little glass of good aged port wine, and I'm set - no need for the light salad after all!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks PP...i need to rename it though! When i say prune cake people just get a really funny look on their little faces. I guess they trust me so they try it.. Bared down its really only a spice cake with prunes, but the prunes do add an interesting subtle richness. as an aside i brought some to the nurses station at the rehab center where my husband is rehabing from a total knee replacement....the head nurse asked if i would give the recipe to the dietician to 'help' their patients....anyone who has gone through surgery and the after effects of anesthesia or a spinal block well knows what a toll it can take on the digestive system. So a way for people that are healing to have their cake and eat it for their own good is a good thing.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

You see, when I hear prune cake, I think "oooh, healthy!" but I guess that's the oldie in me. But I see where you're coming from. It does have potential to have a great name.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

That prune cake sounds fabulous. My mother's family was Hungarian and prunes figure greatly in traditional Hungarian holiday baking. Love them.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@durangojo what about "decadently helpful cake" ? Something along that line for a name for your lip-smacking-cake and I WANT THAT RECIPE!!! I would love to share it as well with my Mother's new digs dining room kitchen.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@kgirl....thanks....i'm thinking on it...maybe something like 'mothers little helper' which is a far cry from the stone's version....or is it?
I will post the recipe in the Recipes forum and hopefully you can pass it along to the dietician at your mother's new place. that would be so cool if they used it...it really is quite good.
@chicagoterry...yeah, i have always felt that prunes are so totally underrated, at least in this country....dates too, but not as much. Could be an interesting thread topic about lost cultural foods.

joey


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Figs belong to the underrated category too


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Great looking cake Joey. Would it help if you said " gateau au pruneau " ? one never knows.

Well I recently made pistachio pudding, it takes the edge off , as they say.





  








132.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 28, 2014







simple and light.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What about dried plum spice cake? Or there is a less politically polite suggestion in your PM box /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

You could call it an  "Italian Plum Cake" because prunes are Italian Plums


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Petals, the pistachio pudding looks marvelous.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Joey, that seems like such a wintertime dessert with all those spices. I can picture myself having a warm slice with a drizzle of creme anglaise on a snowy night.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@KK..yes there is nothing like the cool, crisp flavors of fresh summertime fruit on a warm day, but cake is cake...and on a rainy,chilly monsoonal night( you don't get those in the east) those flavors are just as welcoming as on a snowy night...and 'helpful' is 'helpful' no matter what the season! 
Putting a twist on the whole baby boomer/prune thing, maybe the 'boomer' cake would be apropos!!
@petals...lovely name but i don't think the cowboys out here would get the 'nuance' unless the conversation ends up with 'how would you like that cooked sir"? 
When you have the time petals, could you please elaborate on the pistachio pudding.....oh my, that looks just delightful.

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> ... Putting a twist on the whole baby boomer/prune thing, maybe the 'boomer' cake would be apropos!!
> @petals...lovely name but i don't think the cowboys out here would get the 'nuance' unless the conversation ends up with 'how would you like that cooked sir"? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif
> 
> joey


BWAHAHAHA! _Boomer Cake_, that works for me sistah!

... and I figure the cowpokes might think that you're cursin' at `em ... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Baklava





  








014.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








024.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








017.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








019.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014












  








020.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014












  








025.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








027.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014












  








028.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








030.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








032.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014












  








061.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014












  








052.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014








If someone has never made this dessert before, I would like to recommend a tip. Prior to cutting your squares/triangles, refrigerate it for 30 minutes before cutting as the fat will solidify and it will make much easier for cutting. Some have went ahead and cut the pastry only to find out that the phyllo rips.

In this particular dish I used rose water and vanilla. There are those that use other combinations but this is what I like to do.

Use a good wide paint brush, don't be shy, it's just you, the butter and the phyllo.

I used an assortment of nuts : walnuts/crushed almonds/ground almond


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow Petals that looks truly amazing. I've had many baklavas including the best ones I ever tasted in Istanbul. The ones with a half date on top look perfectly moist inside, I wish I could eat one right now.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> Baklava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@petalsandcoco ... My absolute favorite decadent dessert to eat... dipping honey and rose water from me fingers (never mind the fork!) and served on beautiful china with tea, HOLD me back!

How many sheets of phyllo in total did you use? and what tea did you serve?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kgirl & FF : Thank you. I used two lbs of phyllo . The tea was simply mint , freshly steeped. 

That dessert was part of a meal I posted in the "what did you have for dinner " thread.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice, Petals. Now you got me in the mood for those flavors.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 7, 2014








Flour less chili brownie with salted caramel ice cream .... Lunch out with DF


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh the salt & sweet , heavenly.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

peach ice cream.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 16, 2014








While in the San Joaquin Valley, we visited

Superior Dairy in Hanford California

I have fond memories of hot summer days

eating fresh peach ice cream here...





  








chocolate ice cream.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 16, 2014








DH ordered chocolate ice cream,

not believing Mom and I that

PEACH is the best...

these are single scoop servings by the way!


----------



## nataly7 (Jun 19, 2014)

My birth day in 20 july I WISH MAMY MAKE ME A BIG CAKE


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I am still hoping to see the recipe of the "PRUNE CAKE" pictured from DURANGOJO /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Publix Brand Coconut, Almond  Ice Cream


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@berndy duragojo has given me the recipe and I asked her if it was okay to share, so do look for it in the RECIPE FORUM


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you very much /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif, and I see you have the recipe posted by now alone in /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif a separate thread


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

just this and that 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 22, 2014











  








just this and that 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 22, 2014








I just COULDN'T let the last of our flat-full of stone fruits go to waste

so I made Nectarine Upside-down Cake. There are three different

vaietials of Nectarines, so this is the color differences in the fruits.





  








just this and that 007.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 22, 2014











  








just this and that 008.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 22, 2014








I used Dave Lebovitz's recipe for the cake portion, wonderful!

I used the farm fresh eggs that my thoughful DF sends home with us,

maybe that was the nice richness in the cake, tender, moist,

just plain ole' YUMMY! We shared 2/3 of the cake with two neighbors


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Blueberry nectarine crisp in the oven now.




  








10012507_4538004426387_8537287816370509143_n.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 23, 2014











  








10502217_4538005346410_8660240491956729332_n.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 23, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@chefbuba lookin' good, any photos of the plated product yet?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

I am adding a few new desserts to the menu this summer...here is one that got great reviews. 'Lemon Icebox Cheesecake' with lemon creme sandwich cookie crust.
Pita level is medium high but worth it i think. We'll see

very summery.....





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 23, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 23, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 23, 2014







.
Kgirl, i love anything by lebovitz...he is the bomb!
Chefbuba....summertime fruits...yippee!!!,


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Joey, that's gorgeous, did you make the curd your self?
I'd really like that recipe too, now that I finally, for the first time in my life, have a springform pan,
No really!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

011.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 5, 2014








Joey's Boomer Cake last night


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> 011.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to give a sugar free version of this a try.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh my gosh buba, I shared this cake with three of our neighbors; they all called later in the evening to say how much they liked this cake!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Now... I've got loads of this buttermilk leftover (we're not fans of the stuff) so I was thinkin'

... Chocolate Buttermilk Pie maybe on Monday?


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

I made a batch of tripple chocolate fudge cookies yummm





  








20140701_215731.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jul 6, 2014












  








20140701_222407.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jul 6, 2014


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I made a blueberry galette with a rosemary crust. I followed the recipe as written--against my better judgement, since the crust included half whole wheat flour and I really tend not to like whole wheat flour baked goods. But the recipe writer insisted she likes the "texture" ww flour provides in this recipe, so I took her at her word. Should have gone with my instinct. I really don't like WW pastry doughs.

Didn't prevent us from eating it, however.





  








IMG_20140706_192547.jpg




__
chicagoterry


__
Jul 7, 2014


__
baking
cooking-with-fruits








My phone is my only camera and it takes pretty awful pictures.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh man, @ChicagoTerry that looks divine!

I was just looking a a 2pound clamshell of California Blueberries today, thinking about a Coffee Cakes ala Martha Stewart


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosemary and blueberries.....nice...very interesting pairing. The blueberries are so big and plump and sweet and juicy right now and the price is soo right...$4.99 for a 2 lb container...can't beat that!
beautiful galette chicagoterry....i so love simple desserts....did you serve that with whipped cream or creme fraiche? Looks like it would be perfect with a nice pot of tea.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Just ate it plain and warm last night. This morning I had it with Greek yogurt, slightly sweetened with sugar and a touch of vanilla for breakfast. The WW flour makes it healthy, right?

Next time I'll just use AP flour. Even though it was a success as far as WW pastry dough goes, I want it to taste more buttery and less doughy with the rosemary. Was all set to try again this week, but blueberries were $3 a pint rather than $1.99 this week. Cherries were on sale, instead.


----------



## shanayarbrough (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, that's an amazing cake. Champagne & strawberries sounds like a match made in heaven.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Chocolate Buttermilk Pie

View media item 101841
... only thing missing is some fresh

whipped cream and a drizzle of

chocolate sauce /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Great looking deserts.  We're in Michigan so tonight was Kowalski stadium brats on the grill with onions and peppers in foil, red potatoes par cooked, sliced in half, buttered, salt/pepper and finished cut side down on the grill as well.  Desert will be shells with macerated strawberries over vanilla bean frozen yogurt.  This Kemps brand is the best I've had. 

Last night was grilled chicken, sweet corn, cole slaw, salad, the works.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Petals, your creations are always so lovely to see.

Nicko, that's the funniest/funnest birthday cake i've ever seen.

Finally had a day off today /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

When my husband heard I was making Jewish apple cakes at work, I of course had to make him some at home as well.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

durangojo said:


> I am adding a few new desserts to the menu this summer...here is one that got great reviews. 'Lemon Icebox Cheesecake' with lemon creme sandwich cookie crust.
> Pita level is medium high but worth it i think. We'll see
> 
> very summery.....
> ...


Joey, that's such a cool technique.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

When I made the blueberry galette over the weekend, I got the first batch of ww pastry dough to the point where it was ready to roll out when it dawned on me that I had forgotten the salt.

Not good. I hate flavorless pastry and whole wheat pastry dough especially needs all the help it can get to be palatable in my opinion.

So I made another batch with salt and used that instead but what to do with a HUGE recipe of unsalted, slightly sweetened, whole wheat/rosemary pie crust dough? It sat in the freezer for several days while I pondered this question.

Last night I rolled it out, cut it into little circles with a ravioli cutter, brushed them with beaten egg and sprinkled them with turbinado sugar and kosher salt and baked them until they were crispy and crackery. They are really quite tasty. One of my neighbors makes jam and her latest creation was a rhubarb-vanilla concoction that works amazingly with the rosemary in the dough. They aren't much to look at, but that was dessert last night and tonight and I can't stop eating them. It's a save I'm really pretty happy with!

Pollopico--that is one beautiful apple cake!

And Joey, that cheesecake is pretty gorgeous, too!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Great looking desserts everyone, and those flavors !


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@ChicagoTerry nice save!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

ChicagoTerry said:


> When I made the blueberry galette over the weekend, I got the first batch of ww pastry dough to the point where it was ready to roll out when it dawned on me that I had forgotten the salt.
> 
> Not good. I hate flavorless pastry and whole wheat pastry dough especially needs all the help it can get to be palatable in my opinion.
> 
> ...


That's what I like to call happy accidents. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Pear clafoutis.*
Following Chris.





  








Clafoutis2.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2014


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Ice cold, perfectly ripe Hermiston Cantaloupe.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Terry and PP....its been a real hit so far.....the crust of lemon cream sandwich cookies makes it.
PP....do tell, vhat is this thing called jewish apple cake? It looks maaarvelous as billy crystal would say!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have become addicted to Little Debbie Swiss cake rolls.
The fishermans demon spawn brought a package to MY home and force fed one to me.
She must own some of the product stock.
That how they get you..... give you a free sample or two (looks sooo innocent) and count on your weak nature to do the rest.
May need an intervention.....

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

just took a blueberry crumb cake out of the oven, should be cool enough later this evening, after dinner, to dust with powdered sugar and serve up to the Mister (who has been BUGGING me ever since the pan went into the hot box for a bite) photos op later...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes!
The blueberries have also been awesome!
With such an abundance PLUS low prices I have been canning and freezing like a madwoman!
I like to use my jams as cake fillings (either alone or added to buttercream) as well as in jam .

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@flipflopgirl
[thread="77309"]Challenge September 2013 Figs [/thread]


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @flipflopgirl
> 
> [thread="77309"] [/thread]


Thanks!
I was just gonna move that fig question to a new thread when you posted that ohso awesome previous one!
The tree is still so small to have so much fruit!
Kinda strange (but welcome) that all the fruits and veg are doing so well this summer.
The preppers must be estatic !

mimi


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Got an over the top peach pie recipe? Before my dear beautiful friend died last year she peeled, sliced and froze peaches from their peach trees. Her husband, also my dear friend gifted them to me....actually he gave me bags upon bags of frozen rhubarb, cherries and chokecherries as well....he is coming up to the restaurant for his birthday this weekend( 2 hour drive each way) and i want to make something special for him with his peaches....peach pie?tart?,cake?..i so want to do something special,but simple special...her handwriting on the ziploc bags makes me miss my friend and more so makes it even that more important that i get the right fit.
.....any thoughts or ideas? I was thinking shortcake or tart but i think that is better with fresh peaches, no?...as i said before,these peaches are frozen. For some reason i keep thinking peach cake, but have never made one. Would i need to dry the peaches out in an oven first since they are frozen? 

joey


Sent from my iPad


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Not so much a recipe as a technique.
My Gma Van taught me the most amazing short crust cobbler.
So ripe and juicy the peaches fall almost completely apart when defrosted so I have to be soso careful when thickening the filling on stovetop.
Her secret ingredient was a bit of almond extract.
A handful of course sugar on top crust after egg wash.

This is nothing you don't already know, Joey.
Just honor the work of your friend's hands and her husband will be able to feel the love... both hers and yours (what would she make with her freezer treasures?)
Maybe a cast iron skillet cobbler or a killer ice cream ?
How about adding in a couple of jars of jam for him to enjoy over the next few months?

gosh what an honor.
mimi


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the simple skillet cobbler w/ vanilla bean ice cream and sending him home with some jam.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If after defrosting the fruit is kinda soupy take about a third of it and thicken on top of stove with a tapioca starch slurry.
Cool before adding back cuz the heat will only make the other 2/3 more soupy.
Make sure to taste and re season before proceeding. (sugar ? salt? lemon juice to balance?) 

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

that's what I say, a `refrigerator jam is SOOOO easy and then send him home with both!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

peach pie using ginger snaps and butter for the crust?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

That ginger crust sounds kinda tasty.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Blueberry Crumb Cake ala Martha Stewart

View media item 102149
a really nice, moist coffee cake.

this recipe is a keeper,

though I think next time I'll cut the pieces

a bit smaller. This cake is 3" x 9" and I cut

it into 9 equal portions. I put some of the cake into

the deep freeze for later enjoyment.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

That sounds good, I used to make blueberry muffins every morning when I was movie catering. Very similar recipe, people used to fight over them, as I only made 2 dozen.


----------



## mmecyn (Jan 31, 2011)

It's absolutely lovely to look at, but am I the only person on the planet who hates fondant? I would much rather have a buttercream or some other type of frosting, Not "decorated" but so much tastier, at least to me. =) 

What ever happened to old-fashioned cakes, like German Chocolate?  When did they go out of fashion?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@MmeCyn tried Italian Butter cream for the first time the other day





  








014.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 17, 2014








it was very tasty and gone in a heart beat at our friends

birthday party (I added melted chocolate to it, over a simple

yellow cake)

[thread="45372"]Finally That Perfect Homemade Yellow Cake [/thread]

as well as a batch of cupcakes to stay at home for us





  








011.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 17, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@chefbuba I'd love to have that recipe for your Blueberry Muffins


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

kgirl, don't have a recipe written down anymore, just remember the ingredients, I used melted butter instead of creaming the butter & sugar.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

First.

LadyK thanks for that link !

Bought and flash froze (freezed?) a few lbs of blueberries a few weeks ago.

Once upon a time MS suggested adding them to a batter without defrosting as there would be less staining.

I wonder if the baking times (muffins OR that awesome coffee cake) need to be adjusted to take into account thawing times ?

Opinions ?

Experiences?

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

interesting thought pattern there mimi

I would only assume that using frozen would not affect the baking time

I do want to say that I had to leave my cake in the hot box for about 15 minutes extra, whether or not my oven is off, dunno...


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I used frozen berries, just stir in and immediately pour or portion or else you end up with frozen batter.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Gâteaux au chocolat*

Just taken off the oven, with raisings and walnuts.





  








14493830590_2f298a5256_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 18, 2014


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Blueberry & peach crisp in the oven......pics to follow.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@chefbuba/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gifoohh yum!

I went back to the green grocer today and blueberries were $2.99 a half pint, WHAT?! I bought them just the other day for 98¢


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm paying


chefbuba said:


> Blueberry nectarine crisp in the oven now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the berries that I'm still buying, they are $17 half flat (6 pints) mix & match. These are coming from around Portland, our local blueberries should be ready to pick any time. These pics are from two years ago.





  








iphone photos 099.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 18, 2014












  








iphone photos 102.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 18, 2014












  








iphone photos 103.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 18, 2014


----------



## emily joy (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I've been at a camp and we had the best strawberry/lemon sorbet and also the best richest triple choc fudge delight mud cake! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Is it just me or is the fruit extra nice (and plentiful) this year?

Huge and juicy and sweet!

Has anyone done a blueberry or raspberry lemon combo yet?

mimi

I am jealous Chef.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Have lots to bake today.

While we were all busy living life my fave BIL's cancer snuck back up on us.

Like a thief in the nite you could say.

He started chemo again (almost a whole year off from the nasty poisons so yay for that) 3 days ago and so far so good.

No bad side effects (yet) no deep bone aching (like a very bad flu) no nausea.

He asked for a chocolate cream pie last weekend http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/chocolate-cream-pie-recipe so have gathered all the ingredients... just waiting for the cold stuff to lose the chill while the pie shell is baking.

Of course mine has a few twists... always try to make a dish my own.

Sub about half of the semi sweet chocolate for a good bittersweet and add an extra whole egg so my slices hold together better and look way better than the "King's" lol.

I do have an ulterior motive tho.

Trying to fatten him up for the inevitable months of anorexia and mouth sores that surely will rear their ugly heads.

Also making the MS blueberry crumb cake that LadyK generously tested for us all.

As per the rules of the new recipe will be following MS's instructions EXACTLY as written.

Well almost lol.

Making enough for a full quarter sheet so I can share with 1. new neighbor 2. the salesman 3. some for the freezer for us to enjoy later.

Y"all know I don't do pix but my sister does.

Will ask her to provide one or two to post here.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@flipflopgirl yes please, photographs of finished products please... sending good vibes to BIL and wishing him a very speedy remission


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... breakfast this morning: Blueberry Crumb Cake and BACON, what a fabulous combo

DH and I came to the agreed conclusion that the fresh berries versus frozen really made this recipe shine...

and yes mimi, I would say that the berries in particular are great this year


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @MmeCyn tried Italian Butter cream for the first time the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow missed this.....

Chocolate icing and yellow cake (that it is IMBC <Italian Meringue Butter Cream> just ratchets things up).

What more can be said??

Case closed.

mimi


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Bananas Tarte Tatin*





  








14712556656_b2621b069d_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 24, 2014


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That looks rich and amazing - Ordo - you must share your recipe as per Home Cook's Local 205 Union rules . . . /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif . . . please?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

The recipe is the same as an apple Tatin. Make a butter sugar caramel (i browned the caramel a little bit more than i like; remember the tart goes to the oven). Carefully place the bananas cut in 1" tall rounds. Add more sugar on top of the bananas, put the pastry on top and bake. To tell you the truth and nothing but the truth, it's not as good as the classic apple tart Tatin.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@ordo that is awesome !!!!!! Thank you for sharing the photo a picture truly is worth a 1,000 words.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The new neighbor came around with his weekly box of breads.

Bread pudding I was thinking.

Tore the loaf into pieces and parked them in the oven with the fan on.

Had the custard mix standing by (eggs, cream, milk, melted butter, sugar, cinnamon, vanilla, salt as well as toasted pecans and bourbon plumped raisins) when the bread cubes were perfectly dry.

Tossed it all together in a large bowl and let it sit until liquid had absorbed.

Tip... use your hands to combine ingredients as well as fill the heavily buttered pan (resist the urge to pack the pan) for a light and almost fluffy texture.

While that baked I threw together a bourbon laced crème anglaise.

Heaven.

Oh and the neighbors were pretty happy also lol.

mimi


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiramisu two ways....





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 28, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 28, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 28, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Ohhhh joey!

Both look great but I will ask for the traditional portion on a plate.... simply because it looks like a larger portion lol.

Hmmm I have all the necessary ingredients in my pantry and still need to produce the mimi and her fisherman's bedtime snack.

Will need to flash chill in the freezer but pretty sure my sacrilege will be forgiven!

mimi


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

As i 'm sure you know mimi, tiramisu is a true labor of love....i made it the zabaglione way with marsala, and soaked the lady fingers in an espresso/Kahlua mix. i was planning on adding tuaca to the mascarpone but left the bottle at home, so i used triple sec and a whiff of vanilla instead. I like this recipe over the non cooked egg yolks and egg whites version for restaurant use, but both ways are exquisite.....the zabaglione version takes a lot longer as the zabaglione first needs to cool and after adding the whipped cream to the zabaglione and the mascarpone, it needs to set for another 30 minutes......definitely not a hurry up dessert, but also definitely worth it. Then there is the refrigerating for at least 6 hours( i like it to sit overnight). I had a bit of leftovers so i put it in glasses......the stuff is too precious......we sold everything we had, and could have sold more!

joey


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Roger that (the impossibility of making a quick down and dirty Tiramisu lol).
Got everything out and then prepped the ingredient amts .
The enormity of the undertaking hit me so stored it all away for mañana.
Warmed up some leftover bread pudding and called it a nite 


mimi


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

IMG_20140823_203437.jpg




__
chicagoterry


__
Aug 24, 2014








Ridiculously easy ricotta/olive oil/Italian plum tart. This is for tomorrow. Will be eating it while watching Fellinni's Nights of Cabiria.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Lovely looking plum tart Terry.

I made a no fail Tiramisu a few days ago and this one has a twist to it, a cherry twist.





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My protégé (4 year old granddaughter) has been visiting for the last few days and as always we take to the kitchen to "make a memory".

This time was no bake cookies and she chose a cornflake and peanut butter concoction..

So easy and just a bit addictive ....

Bring 1/2 cup sugar and 1/2 cup corn syrup to a rolling boil.... after a minute add in 1/2 cup peanut butter and stir until completely homogeneous.

Dump over 3 cups cornflakes, stir like mad and then drop tablespoon amts on parchment.

I am always amazed how something so simple can bring such joy to a child.

mimi

PS.... I discovered if you break the "cookie" into smaller pieces and stick in the freezer for a tic it make a great snack to have while reading in bed (no crumbs lol)


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@flipflopgirl We make an energy bar like that and put the sugar (we use brown sugar), corn syrup and peanut butter in a microwaveable bowl, and microwave it for 2 minutes on high. Saves a lot of time. No comment on eating them in bed. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> I made a no fail Tiramisu a few days ago and this one has a twist to it, a cherry twist.


WoW!!! That looks very good. Never had a tiramisu with cherry in it, why not, reminds me of Forêt Noire. Yours looks very tasty.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you FF, it was a switch from the regular type. I saw Bruno Albouze make one with lemon and decided to try it with cherry. 

I unmolded it and then lined the outside with lady fingers. I served it very cold. As you mentioned , it had the undertone of a Black Forest cake.As far as the alcohol. I usually spray one type or another in my desserts but this time I didn't. 

Making it round was different as well. Sometimes you just want to put your own spin on a dish and make it unique, although I'm sure this type has been done many times before. 

Petals.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@wlong

Had to make a second larger batch and sprinkled crushed peanuts on top of half and a bit of sea salt on the other half (just cannot leave a recipe alone lol).

Using the toppings made me wonder what else could be added to make it a more well rounded (and nutritious) snack.

The recipe called for 2 T of butter and I left it out the second time (did'nt even miss it and was actually less sticky)

It is sweet enough to carry a zillion different toasted grains and roll in crushed nuts to make it travel friendly.

What do yall use for add ins?

mimi


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@flipflopgirl

Energy Bars

1/2 cup salted dry-roasted peanuts
1/2 cup raisins, craisins or other dried fruit (this is a total of 1/2 cup if you mix, which we do)
1/2 cup roasted sunflower seed kernels
2 cups raw oatmeal, quick or old fashioned
2 cups rice crispies
1/2 cup peanut butter, crunchy or creamy
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla

1. In a large bowl, mix together the peanuts, raisins, sunflower seed
kernels, oatmeal and rice crispies. Set aside.

2. In a medium microwaveable bowl, combine the peanut butter, brown
sugar, and corn syrup. Microwave on high for 2 minutes. Add vanilla and
stir until blended.

3. Pour the peanut butter mixture over the dry ingredients and stir
until coated.

4. Spoon it into an oiled 9x 13 pan. Press down firmly. (It helps to
coat your fingers with margarine, oil or cooking spray.)

5. Let stand for an hour to harden, then cut into 16 bars.

Yield: 16 bars


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I can do that!
Thanks for sharing....

mimi


----------



## alzein (Jan 22, 2012)

I had cashew baklava, i made it of course..


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@flipflopgirlA twisted sister version of yours.....easy for big and little hands.

"Chocolate 'no bake' Peanut Butter & Oatmeal Cookies"

1/2 cup milk
2 cups sugar (i use 1/2 turbinado, 1/2 granulated sugar)
4 TBL cocoa. (i use Ghirardella)
1/4 # butter
1 cup peanut butter
1 TBL vanilla
3 cups oatmeal

Bring to boil the sugar,cocoa and milk. Boil for one minute then add peanut butter, vanilla and oatmeal. Chill for 10 minutes just to be manageable, then drop onto parchment lined pans til cooled and hardened. 
Side note...i've never tried this but i think the dough would allow you to mold it into different shapes during the hardening process....i'm thinking spiders or bugs for halloween! 

joey
@Petals great idea about spraying on the alcohol...so simple...so perfect. Learn and live! Merci


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Apple cranberry crisp. Local cranberry harvest is in full swing.





  








crisp.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 19, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Apples and cranberries.
Match made in heaven.

mimi


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

More apples & cranberries.





  








pie.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 20, 2014












  








pie2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 20, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Gorgeous crust Chef.
So flaky. 

mimi


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

You can thank the Pillsbury Dough Boy for that and it's actually quite good.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

OMG is that from the double crust in the red box (found in the canned biscuit section)?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

mimi


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes Mam.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweet Potato Pie





  








sweetpotato pie.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 28, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmmmmm
Deep dish.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Deluxe Hershey's Best Brownies with a bit of Espresso added

chocolate bits and nuts on top rather than mixed in

and melted Vanilla Candy Melts[emoji]174[/emoji] drizzled over the lot





  








001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 18, 2014











  








004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 18, 2014











  








006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 18, 2014


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Kiwi cake.





  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014












  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014


----------



## nearoffutt (Nov 21, 2014)

Usually at home, if I decide to have a dessert  I serve fruit. Fresh, canned, or frozen are ok. I use canned peaches as I really suck at picking out fresh peaches and gravitate to either woody or rottted.

When cooking as an Army cook, I stuck to the preplanned menu, often that was sheet cake, cobblers or hard skinned hand fruit.

For my wife's lunches  at work, I make cup cakes, whole wheat  cookies or fruit/veggie bars.  I will not use processed or packaged crap,  GMO beet sugar, nor  bleached/bromulated flour. Everything is from scratch because I can actually cook.

Today, dessert was suicide by chocolate cheese cake as we ate out.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Santa filled our stockings with WAY too much goodies!





  








009.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015











  








010.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015








BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

050.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015











  








052.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015








I didn't make this, it's from Trader Joe's

Handmade Chocolate Ganache Torte





  








chocolate ganache torte.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015








with some Kahlua Whipped Cream

MMM

That topped off our New Year's Day Supper perfectly!


----------



## falkirkscottie (Dec 30, 2014)

image.jpg




__
falkirkscottie


__
Jan 3, 2015







Yule log with a chocolate ganache icing and first attempt at royal icing poinsettia motif.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

What a great job @falkirkscottie


----------



## falkirkscottie (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you! That's encouraging.


----------



## deboo12 (Jan 8, 2015)

image.jpg




__
deboo12


__
Jan 11, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Deboo12 is that a Boston Cream Pie? Not sure ...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

This was breakfast a couple of days ago. Loukoumades. These are a greek sweet dish. The dough has the consistency of thick pancake batter and is made with flour, yeast, a tiny bit of sugar and salt. After it rises it is dolloped into hot peanut oil (or whatever oil you like to fry in).





  








IMGP0242.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 21, 2015








Then I drizzle it with honey and cinnamon. Other toppings people like are sesame seeds, and chopped walnuts.





  








IMGP0246.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 21, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Koukouvagia oh my, be still my heart _and_ taste buds!

I've only had those sweet goodies once, while visiting

with friends in Chicago and they are wonderful.

I'm with you, I liked the honey and cinnamon.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

They're very easy to make and a big hit. I've often thought about opening a little store selling just these with various toppings. These would also be perfect for a food truck. 

The honey was very special. We found it on a hiking trip this past fall up on Bear Mountain. It's pumpkin blossom honey.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

If you could see your way clear @Koukouvagia could you post your recipe, including the drizzle, I think I'd like to try this at home once we have our dietary clearance...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> If you could see your way clear @Koukouvagia
> could you post your recipe, including the drizzle, I think I'd like to try this at home once we have our dietary clearance...


No measurements I'm afraid, all is approximate.

It's just a tbsp of fresh yeast, 2-3 cups all purpose flour, a tbsp of sugar and a pinch of salt. Add enough water to make a batter like the consistency of pancake batter. Cover and let it rise for an hour or more.

Heat up your oil in the deep fryer. I use a pot. Drop spoonfuls into the hot oil. Cook unto golden and remove.

The drizzle is pure honey and cinammon


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Stuffed Fresh Bartlett pear/ vanilla whiskey sauce


----------



## abaff410 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is a new dessert on my menu. Pomagranate granita with spiced chocolate pudding, candied walnuts and fennel.




  








image.jpg




__
abaff410


__
Jan 23, 2015








As a chef who focuses primarily on savory dishes, I find that my desserts are pretty non-traditional. Whenever I conceptualize a dessert, I think about it like any other plate and start with flavors. For example, the idea for this dish originally started as chocolate, fruit, something earthy, and something grassy to balance the flavors. The choice of mediums(pudding, granita, candied nut, fresh herb) came later as A way of balancing trxtures.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Koukouvagia I'll give that a go

@ChefEd what did you stuff the pears with?

@abaff410 great dessert. Was that at home?


----------



## abaff410 (Jan 22, 2014)

@kaneoheirlinaz thanks! Yes it was at home.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@abaff410 see how I did that?

when you start to type @someonesname,

a box will open, click on the name that you want in the blue box,

and it will highlight or link that person and send them a notice

that they were "mentioned" and then reply in kind to you...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

@kaneohegirlinaz so that is how you do that. Cool, I have been trying to figure that out forever. Thanks!!! so that is how you do that.Cool, I have been trying to figure that out forever. Thanks!!!









Sorry for the hijack, I now return control of the thread to it's regular programing.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

shaka.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 26, 2015








Braddah @cheflayne you neva when know dat?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif

we learn something everyday ...

dessert tonight is yogurt parfait (look back in the photos here, I'm sure you'll see it),

we're back on our diet, I mean different way of looking at food cycle..


----------



## remi love (Apr 9, 2015)

Ive been trying to think of a good idea to make containers for a bavarian thing I'm working on use chocolate pinched off at one side to make the container I think thats just what I will do .


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

YO my CT peeps!

Haven't been around for awhile, I've had WAY too much on my plate lately /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Doesn't anybody have dessert anymore?

Bump...

update:

I tried the new recipe for Quaker[emoji]174[/emoji] Vanishing Oatmeal Raisin Cookies that I made into bars with dried Blueberries





  








008.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 20, 2015








Meh, a bit too crunchy for our taste.

I think I'll stick to the chewier old recipe.

ALOHA!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm a sucker for bar cookies.
> 
> I took my faithful Vanishing Oatmeal Raisin Cookie recipe from Quaker Oats and…
> 
> ...





kaneohegirlinaz said:


> YO my CT peeps!
> 
> Haven't been around for awhile, I've had WAY too much on my plate lately /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> ...


HMMM, I meant for these two posts to link, but...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Love the convenience of a bar cookie but if it is there I will devour it.

So use the old ice cream scoop/freezer container trick and only make a few at a time.

* have missed ya my sistah gf.....

mimi

And DEF don't need the extra temptation hanging loose...

Have been a couch potato with a broken this and a sprained that most of the summer.

I need a walking partner besides the 4 year old grand who always cons me into pulling her in the wagon lol.

She will def become a corporate somebody some day !

m.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The SIL whipped up a punkin pie Sat nite.

Nothing better than cold punkin IMO.

I snagged the leftovers (was still half let cuz he hid it well) on the way to my room to read last nite.

Hadda share with the fisherman but he let me hold the pie plate....... SUKKAH!

mimi


----------



## kfioretti (Apr 9, 2011)

cappuccino panna cotta.jpg




__
kfioretti


__
Sep 21, 2015








Cappuccino panna cotta, cajeta, cayenne fudge sauce and cinnamon cream.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@kfioretti that's very pretty

@flipflopgirl ALOHA MY SISTA, WHATSUP! I love anything pumkin'


----------



## kfioretti (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks @kaneohegirlinaz !
it came out even better than I expected. a great dessert for company.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Freeform Apple Crostata





  








IMG_0380.JPG




__
Hank


__
Sep 23, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Hank, you would be my husband's best friend just about now.





  








001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 23, 2015








Fruit Punch Jello with a goodly amount of Readiwip,

what a treat!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@flipflopgirl thanks for that my Sistah!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 27, 2015











  








015.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 27, 2015








DH's Birthday made all from scratch, Meyer Lemon Meringue Pie

It was delicious, and I don't really care lemon pie.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Pretty. meringue GF!

I checked my Meyer shrub the other day and it looks like another number crop of over a thousand (we harvest in Nov -Dec)
I will gladly set you up if the fruit can cross state lines!

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@flipflopgirl I don't think there's any restrictions, I think anyways... I sure would love some Meyer Lemons.

The green grocer `round these parts sells `em for $2.99 per pound.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh, and the meringue was fun, but I was so nervous, that was the first time I tried something like that... I spread out maybe 1/3 of the meringue to seal the filling and then I used a Wilton 1M tip with the rest, s'okay right? I really could have gotten the meringue a bit stiffer though, I think... the peaks weren't as 'perfect' as I would have liked.... but then that's why you practice on your family /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif HA!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The real giveaway between LM home and LM store bought is that store bought has no imperfections.

Just pie after pie ....all looking the same ......./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif

I will let you know when they are ready (lemons) and maybe we can meet up halfway!

I love RTs.....

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@kaneohegirlinaz would you mind sharing the lemon filling?

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@flipflopgirl sure girl friend, I've got that here somewhere, oh yeah, I wrote an article here at CT :

http://www.cheftalk.com/a/meyer-lemon-curd

http://www.cheftalk.com/g/a/165811/meyer-lemon-curd#





  








Meyer Lemon Curd 014.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 28, 2015








I used the last of the curd that I stashed away in the deep freeze for this pie,

as well as the whites that I had reserved and froze.

I also made a pie utilizing the powered egg whites





  








jam and pie 012.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 28, 2015








but I didn't care for the meringue nearly as much as I did using

the fresh whites.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

DH just had his last piece of Meyer Lemon Meringue Pie,

OH NO!!!

Not to worry I have something up my sleeve for him later in the week /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Did my own creation last night.  Banana Bread Foster.  Forgot to take pics.

Thick chunk of banana bread topped with some carmel from the banana's foster, surrounded by banana's foster, topped with vanilla ice cream, topped with more of the carmel.   It's a big hit around here.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 30, 2015











  








004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 30, 2015








I had about 1/3 of the Pate Brisee recipe that I made for the

Meyer Lemon Meringue leftover in the freezer and 3 large

Apples on the counter that were going soft.

Not wanting to waste food, I diced up the Apples, tossed

them in sugar, cinnamon and corn starch... rolled the pie

dough out on the thick-ish side, piled the Apples in the

center of the crust and folded up the sides to form a

crostata.

That was the longest hour in my husband's afternoon, poor thing,

but he was rewarded. He said, "I can't stop smacking my lips".


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

046.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 3, 2015











  








049.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 3, 2015








Hawaiian Sea Salted Caramel Dark Chocolate Brownies with chopped Pecans

MMM!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 11, 2015








I was looking for something sweet the other night after dinner

and I had some Apple Bread in the deep freeze, Hmmm...

I warmed it up a touch in the micro and gave it a good

squirt of Reddi-Wip[emoji]174[/emoji] along with a sprinkle of ground Cinnamon

and boy-howdy-doody let me tell you boys and girls

that was GOOD!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 7, 2016








Turtle Cheesecake, this is only my second crack at Cheesecake!

This was over the top, delicious!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

012.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 19, 2016








MMM

Dark Chocolate Brownies filled with Dark Chocolate chunks;

topped with chopped Macadamia Nuts and a Dark

Chocolate drizzle


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Making a Banoffi Pie - made one for the first time earlier in the week, grandchildren are here for the weekend so making one for tonight.




  








P2140006.JPG




__
sylviam


__
Feb 20, 2016












  








P2140009.JPG




__
sylviam


__
Feb 20, 2016


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

20160522_190457.jpg




__
niko1227


__
May 22, 2016








Tres leches


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

We picked up rice pudding from a local turkish restaurant.  Damn the turks and their rice pudding, why does it have to be so good!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

May is almost over and I have been hitting the gym to get beach ready (vain right ? ;-)

But.. I was craving the banana pudding from my go to BBQ joint all weekend.

So if I was not so worried about that little love handle I would have had that for dessert.

In fact I would have had 2 because IMO their portions are way too small lol.

mimi


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

20160527_065748_1464349158293.jpg




__
niko1227


__
May 27, 2016








Flan


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

IMAG0007.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jun 26, 2016








Raspberry blueberry white chocolate almond tart


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Some good lookin' stuff goin' on here folks!


----------



## joyfulolivia (Jun 27, 2016)

I have no picture, but to celebrate the GoT finale we made Lemon Cakes w/ lemon whip cream.

So Yummy.


----------



## sionnac (Mar 19, 2015)

icecreamcake.jpg




__
sionnac


__
Jun 28, 2016








Birthday celebration, fresh strawberry rhubarb and sweet cream ice cream cake (from J.P. Licks in Jamaica Plain, MA) with peach rhubarb compote (by me)


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Went out into the yard and picked about a pint of blueberries, then ate most of them standing over the sink.

Made a pear crisp also.......still cooling.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

That cheesecake looks amazing !
Of course will be borrowing the idea and giving no credit lol.
Thanks @sionnac .
As for you buba... I think you post things like that to torture me :laser: :chef:

mimi


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

flipflopgirl said:


> That cheesecake looks amazing !
> Of course will be borrowing the idea and giving no credit lol.
> Thanks @sionnac .
> As for you buba... I think you post things like that to torture me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif
> ...


It were good!


----------



## joyfulolivia (Jun 27, 2016)

Blueberry fruit tart.


----------



## sionnac (Mar 19, 2015)

It's not cheesecake - ice  cream cake -  but that would be amazing too!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

sionnac said:


> It's not cheesecake - ice cream cake - but that would be amazing too!
> [/quote
> 
> I could suffer thru an ice cream cake about now !
> ...


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a lovely 60 here!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefbuba said:


> It's a lovely 60 here!


:laser:

m.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

IMG_0501.JPG




__
fablesable


__
Jun 30, 2016











  








IMG_0503.JPG




__
fablesable


__
Jun 30, 2016











  








IMG_0505.JPG




__
fablesable


__
Jun 30, 2016








Had a friend that had fitness competition so she asked for me to make her a piecaken but then couldn't chose what pie was her favourite so I made both of her favs and layered it. It was a Devils food chocolate cake with a bourbon pecan pie inside and a maple cake with a pumpkin pie inside iced with a bourbon chocolate buttercream icing. I had to whip this up quick so the icing isn't beautiful but it sure was freakin' good!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah it does !

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Casa Grande Mexican Restaurant 2.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 3, 2016








Dessert the other night out with friends, Taco Tuesday

Cheesecake Chimi

oh my


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

A bowl of fresh picked raspberries.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

tunne of fudge.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 8, 2016








Tunnel of Fudge ala Cook's Country TVshow (ATK)

VERY chocolate-y!

Happy #WorldChocolateDay!!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh My!...(In George Takei's voice) ......

I had a champagne mango & a couple of kiwi's........Both were had for .10ea at the Asian Market I went to in Portland the other day.


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

IMAG0080.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jul 14, 2016








Strawberry chocolate mousse cake [emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Homemade Strawberry Ice Cream





  








Homemade Strawberry Ice Cream.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 15, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

a little shy on the ice cream there @Hank , that's a big bowl, filler' up! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## apron (Jul 14, 2016)

we had lemon and ginger yoghurts from Marks and Spencer.


----------



## lukelevi (Aug 18, 2016)

Koukouvagia said:


> I try not to visit this thread often so this is my monthly visit and yes indeed it ignited my sweet tooth. You're much better than me FF, I would have said "oh yes it does!" and pulled out my smartphone and found an online dictionary to prove it. But I'm a brat.


----------

